# 500+ endorsments of Barack Obama



## DavidS

List of Barack Obama presidential campaign endorsements, 2008 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

[edit] U.S. Presidents & Vice Presidents
Fmr. President Jimmy Carter[1] 
Fmr. President Bill Clinton[2][3] 
Fmr. Vice President Al Gore[4][5] 
Fmr. Vice President Walter Mondale[6] 

[edit] U.S. Senators
Sen. Daniel Akaka (D-HI), Chairman of the Veterans' Affairs Committee[7] 
Sen. Max Baucus (D-MT), Chairman of the Finance Committee 
Sen. Evan Bayh (D-IN) 
Sen. Joseph Biden (D-DE), 2008 Democratic Vice Presidential nominee and former 1988 and 2008 presidential candidate 
Sen. Jeff Bingaman (D-NM), Chairman of the Committee on Energy and Natural Resources[8] 
Sen. Barbara Boxer (D-CA), Chairwoman of the Senate Environment and Public Works Committee 
Sen. Robert Byrd (D-WV), President pro tempore of the United States Senate, Chairman of the Senate Committee on Appropriations[9][10] 
Sen. Maria Cantwell (D-WA) 
Sen. Ben Cardin (D-MD) 
Sen. Bob Casey, Jr. (D-PA) [11] 
Sen. Hillary Rodham Clinton (D-NY), former 2008 presidential candidate[12] 
Sen. Kent Conrad (D-ND), Chairman of the Budget Committe[13] 
Sen. Chris Dodd (D-CT), former 2008 Presidential candidate and Chairman of the Committee on Banking, Housing and Urban Affairs[14] 
Sen. Byron Dorgan (D-ND), Chairman of the Democratic Policy Committee, and the Committee on Indian Affairs[15] 
Sen. Dick Durbin (D-IL), Senate Majority Whip[16] 
Sen. Russ Feingold (D-WI)[17] 
Sen. Tom Harkin (D-IA), Chairman of the Agriculture, Nutrition and Forestry Committee 
Sen. Tim Johnson, Chairman of the Ethics Committee (D-SD) [18] 
Sen. Ted Kennedy (D-MA), Chairman of the Committee on Health, Education, Labor, and Pensions[19][20] 
Sen. John Kerry (D-MA), 2004 Democratic Presidential Nominee, Chairman of the Small Business Committee[21] 
Sen. Amy Klobuchar (D-MN)[22] 
Sen. Herb Kohl (D-WI) 
Sen. Mary Landrieu (D-LA) 
Sen. Frank Lautenberg (D-NJ) 
Sen. Patrick Leahy (D-VT), Chairman of the Judiciary Committee [23] 
Sen. Claire McCaskill (D-MO) [24] 
Sen. Bob Menendez (D-NJ)[25] 
Sen. Patty Murray (D-WA) 
Sen. Ben Nelson (D-NE) [26] 
Sen. Harry Reid (D-NV), U.S. Senate Majority Leader for the 110th Congress 
Sen. Jay Rockefeller (D-WV), Chairman of the Intelligence Committee [27] 
Sen. Jon Tester (D-MT) 
Sen. Ken Salazar (D-CO) 
Sen. Jim Webb (D-VA) [28] 
Sen. Ron Wyden (D-OR) 
Sen. Sherrod Brown (D-OH) 
Fmr. Sen. David Boren (D-OK)[29] 
Fmr. Sen. Bill Bradley (D-NJ) [30] 
Fmr. Sen. Jean Carnahan (D-MO)[31] 
Fmr. Sen. Lincoln Chafee (I-RI), (R-RI while in office)[32][33] 
Fmr. Senate Majority Leader Tom Daschle (D-SD) [34] 
Fmr. Sen. John Edwards (D-NC), former 2008 presidential candidate and 2004 Democratic Vice-Presidential Nominee[35] 
Fmr. Sen. Bob Graham (D-FL)[36] 
Fmr. Sen. Gary Hart (D-CO)[37] 
Fmr. Shadow Sen. Jesse Jackson (D-DC)[38][39] 
Fmr. Sen. George McGovern (D-SD), 1972 Democratic Presidential Nominee[40] 
Fmr. Sen. John Melcher (D-MT)[41] 
Fmr. Sen. Sam Nunn (D-GA)[29] 
Fmr. Sen. Lowell P. Weicker Jr. (I-CT), (R-CT, while in office)[42] 
Fmr. Sen. Harris Wofford (D-PA)[43] 

[edit] U.S. Representatives
Rep. Neil Abercrombie (D-HI)[44] 
Rep. Gary Ackerman (D-NY)[45] 
Rep. Tom Allen (D-ME)[46] 
Rep. Jason Altmire (D-PA)[47] 
Rep. Robert E. Andrews (D-NJ)[48] 
Rep. Michael Arcuri (D-NY)[45] 
Rep. Brian Baird (D-WA)[49] 
Rep. John Barrow (D-GA)[50] 
Rep. Joe Baca (D-CA)[51] 
Rep. Tammy Baldwin (D-WI)[52] 
Rep. Melissa Bean (D-IL)[53] 
Rep. Xavier Becerra (D-CA)[54] 
Rep. Shelley Berkley (D-NV)[55] 
Rep. Howard Berman (D-CA)[56] 
Rep. Marion Berry (D-AR)[57] 
Rep. Sanford Bishop (D-GA) [58] 
Rep. Timothy Bishop (D-NY)[45] 
Rep. Earl Blumenauer (D-OR) [59] 
Rep. Rick Boucher (D-VA)[60] 
Rep. Bob Brady (D-PA)[61] 
Rep. Bruce Braley (D-IA)[62] 
Rep. Corrine Brown (D-FL) [63] 
Rep. G. K. Butterfield (D-NC)[64] 
Rep. Lois Capps (D-CA)[65][66] 
Rep. Mike Capuano (D-MA)[67] 
Rep. Dennis Cardoza (D-CA)[68][broken footnote] 
Rep. Russ Carnahan (D-MO)[53] 
Rep. André Carson (D-IN)[69] 
Rep. Kathy Castor (D-FL)[70] 
Rep. Ben Chandler (D-KY)[71] 
Rep. Yvette D. Clarke (D-NY)[45] 
Rep. William Lacy Clay, Jr. (D-MO)[72] 
Rep. Jim Clyburn (D-SC), Majority Whip[73] 
Rep. Steve Cohen (D-TN)[74] 
Rep. John Conyers (D-MI)[72] 
Rep. Jim Cooper (D-TN)[53] 
Rep. Jim Costa (D-CA)[68] 
Rep. Jerry Costello (D-IL)[53] 
Rep. Joe Courtney (D-CT)[75] 
Rep. Joseph Crowley (D-NY)[45] 
Rep. Henry Cuellar (D-TX)[76] 
Rep. Elijah Cummings (D-MD)[72][77] 
Rep. Artur Davis (D-AL)[72] 
Rep. Danny K. Davis (D-IL)[72][78] 
Rep. Susan Davis (D-CA)[79] 
Rep. Peter DeFazio (D-OR)[80] 
Rep. Diana DeGette (D-CO)[81] 
Rep. Bill Delahunt (D-MA) [82] 
Rep. Rosa DeLauro (D-CT)[83] 
Rep. Norm Dicks (D-WA) [84] 
Rep. John Dingell (D-MI)[85] 
Rep. Lloyd Doggett (D-TX)[86] 
Rep. Joe Donnelly (D-IN)[87] 
Rep. Mike Doyle (D-PA)[88] 
Rep. Chet Edwards (D-TX)[89] 
Rep. Donna Edwards (D-MD)[90] 
Rep. Keith Ellison (D-MN)[72][91][77] 
Rep. Rahm Emanuel (D-IL)[92] 
Rep. Brad Ellsworth (D-IN)[93] 
Rep. Eliot L. Engel (D-NY)[45] 
Rep. Anna Eshoo (D-CA)[94] 
Rep. Bob Etheridge (D-NC)[95] 
Rep. Sam Farr (D-CA)[96] 
Rep. Chaka Fattah (D-PA)[72][97] 
Rep. Bob Filner (D-CA)[96] 
Rep. Bill Foster (D-IL) [98] 
Rep. Gabrielle Giffords (D-AZ)[96] 
Rep. Kirsten Gillibrand (D-NY)[45] 
Rep. Charlie Gonzalez (D-TX)[99] 
Rep. Al Green (D-TX)[72] 
Rep. Raul Grijalva (D-AZ)[100] 
Rep. Luis Gutierrez (D-IL)[53] 
Rep. John Hall (D-NY)[45] 
Rep. Phil Hare (D-IL)[53] 
Rep. Alcee L. Hastings (D-FL) [63] 
Rep. Stephanie Herseth Sandlin (D-SD)[101] 
Rep. Brian Higgins (D-NY)[45] 
Rep. Baron Hill (D-IN)[102] 
Rep. Maurice Hinchey (D-NY)[45] 
Rep. Ruben Hinojosa (D-TX)[76] 
Rep. Mazie Hirono (D-HI)[103][104] 
Rep. Paul Hodes (D-NH)[105] 
Rep. Rush Holt (D-NJ)[96] 
Rep. Darlene Hooley (D-OR)[106] 
Rep. Steny Hoyer (D-MD), House Majority Leader[107] 
Rep. Jay Inslee (D-WA) [84] 
Rep. Steve Israel (D-NY)[45] 
Rep. Jesse Jackson, Jr. (D-IL)[108] 
Rep. William Jefferson (D-LA)[109] 
Rep. Eddie Bernice Johnson (D-TX)[110] 
Rep. Hank Johnson (D-GA)[72] 
Rep. Steve Kagen (D-WI)[111] 
Rep. Patrick J. Kennedy (D-RI)[112] 
Rep. Dale Kildee (D-MI)[85] 
Rep. Carolyn Cheeks Kilpatrick (D-MI)[113] 
Rep. Ron Kind (D-WI)[114] 
Rep. Ron Klein (D-FL)[96] 
Rep. James Langevin (D-RI)[115] 
Rep. John Larson (D-CT)[116] 
Rep. Rick Larsen (D-WA)[117] 
Rep. Barbara Lee (D-CA)[72] 
Rep. Sander Levin (D-MI)[85] 
Rep. John Lewis (D-GA)[118] 
Rep. Dan Lipinski (D-IL)[119] 
Rep. David Loebsack (D-IA)[120] 
Rep. Zoe Lofgren (D-CA)[121] 
Rep. Nita Lowey (D-NY)[45] 
Rep. Carolyn Maloney (D-NY)[45] 
Rep. Jim Matheson (D-UT)[122] 
Rep. Carolyn McCarthy (D-NY)[45] 
Rep. Betty McCollum (D-MN)[123] 
Rep. Jim McDermott (D-WA)[124] 
Rep. Jerry McNerney (D-CA)[96] 
Rep. Michael McNulty (D-NY)[45] 
Rep. Mike McIntyre (D-NC)[125] 
Rep. Kendrick B. Meek (D-FL) [63] 
Rep. Gregory Meeks (D-NY)[45] 
Rep. Mike Michaud (D-ME)[126] 
Rep. Brad Miller (D-NC)[127] 
Rep. George Miller (D-CA)[128] 
Rep. Harry Mitchell (D-AZ)[129] 
Rep. Alan Mollohan (D-WV)[130] 
Rep. Dennis Moore (D-KS)[131] 
Rep. Gwen Moore (D-WI)[72] 
Rep. Jim Moran (D-VA)[132] 
Rep. Chris Murphy (D-CT)[116] 
Rep. Patrick Murphy (D-PA)[53] 
Rep. Jerrold Nadler (D-NY)[45] 
Rep. Grace F. Napolitano (D-CA)[133] 
Rep. Richard E. Neal (D-MA)[134] 
Rep. Jim Oberstar (D-MN)[59] 
Rep. David Obey (D-WI)[135] 
Rep. John Olver (D-MA)[136] 
Rep. Solomon Ortiz (D-TX)[76] 
Rep. Bill Pascrell (D-NJ)[137] 
Rep. Donald M. Payne (D-NJ)[80] 
Rep. Ed Perlmutter (D-CO)[138] 
Rep. Collin Peterson (D-MN)[139] 
Rep. David Price (D-NC)[140] 
Rep. Earl Pomeroy (D-ND)[141] 
Rep. Nick Rahall (D-WV)[142] 
Rep. Charles Rangel (D-NY), House Ways and Means Committee chairman[45] 
Rep. Silvestre Reyes (D-TX)[143] 
Rep. Mike Ross (D-AR)[57] 
Rep. Steve Rothman (D-NJ)[53] 
Rep. Dutch Ruppersberger (D-MD)[144] 
Rep. Bobby Rush (D-IL)[72] 
Rep. Tim Ryan (D-OH)[145] 
Rep. John Salazar (D-CO)[146] 
Rep. Linda Sánchez (D-CA)[147] 
Rep. John Sarbanes (D-MD)[96] 
Rep. Jan Schakowsky (D-IL)[148] 
Rep. Adam Schiff (D-CA)[149] 
Rep. Allyson Schwartz (D-PA)[150] 
Rep. David Scott (D-GA)[151] 
Rep. Bobby Scott (D-VA)[152] 
Rep. Jose Serrano (D-NY)[45] 
Rep. Joe Sestak (D-PA) [153] 
Rep. Carol Shea-Porter (D-NH)[154] 
Rep. Adam Smith (D-WA)[155][77] 
Rep. Louise Slaughter (D-NY)[45] 
Rep. Vic Snyder (D-AR)[57] 
Rep. Zack Space (D-OH)[156] 
Rep. John Spratt (D-SC)[157] 
Rep. Pete Stark (D-CA)[158] 
Rep. Bart Stupak (D-MI)[96] 
Rep. Betty Sutton (D-OH)[159] 
Rep. Bennie Thompson (D-MS)[160] 
Rep. Mike Thompson (D-CA)[161] 
Rep. Edolphus Towns (D-NY)[45] 
Rep. Nikki Tsongas (D-MA)[162] 
Rep. Stephanie Tubbs Jones (D-OH)[163] 
Rep. Mark Udall (D-CO)[146] 
Rep. Tom Udall (D-NM)[164] 
Rep. Chris Van Hollen (D-MD)[165] 
Rep. Nydia Velázquez (D-NY)[45] 
Rep. Pete Visclosky (D-IN)[166] 
Rep. Tim Walz (D-MN)[167] 
Rep. Debbie Wasserman Schultz (D-FL) [63] 
Rep. Maxine Waters (D-CA)[168] 
Rep. Mel Watt (D-NC)[140] 
Rep. Henry Waxman (D-CA)[56] 
Rep. Anthony Weiner (D-NY)[45] 
Rep. Peter Welch (D-VT)[169] 
Rep. Robert Wexler (D-FL)[53] 
Rep. Charlie Wilson (D-OH)[170] 
Rep. David Wu (D-OR)[171] 
Rep. John Yarmuth (D-KY)[172] 
Rep. Eleanor Holmes Norton (D-DC) (non-voting Delegate)[173] 
Rep. Eni Faleomavaega (D-AS) (non-voting Delegate)[174] 
Rep. Madeleine Bordallo (D-GU) (non-voting Delegate)[175] 
Fmr. Rep. John B. Anderson (I-IL), (R-IL while in office) [176] 
Fmr. Rep. Berkley Bedell (D-IA)[177] 
Fmr. Rep. David Bonior (D-MI)[178] 
Fmr. Rep. Don Bonker (D-WA)[citation needed] 
Fmr. Rep. Brad Carson (D-OK), Special Assistant to the Secretary of Defense[179] 
Fmr. Rep. Don Edwards (D-CA)[180] 
Fmr. Rep. Lee Hamilton (D-IN), Vice Chairman of the 9/11 Commission and the Iraq Study Group[181][182] 
Fmr. Rep. Ken Hechler (D-WV), former West Virginia Secretary of State[183] 
Fmr. Rep. Andrew Jacobs (D-IN)[184] 
Fmr. Rep. Jim Leach (R-IA)[185] 
Fmr. Rep. Mel Levine (D-CA)[149] 
Fmr. Rep. Ken Lucas (D-KY)[186] 
Fmr. Rep. Romano L. Mazzoli (D-KY)[187] 
Fmr. Rep. Pete McCloskey (D-CA) (R-CA while in office) [188] 
Fmr. Rep. Abner J. Mikva (D-IL), former White House Counsel under President Clinton; Chief Judge, DC Court of Appeals[189] 
Fmr. Rep. Major Owens (D-NY)[190] 
Fmr. Rep. Tim Roemer (D-IN), Member of the 9/11 Commission[191] 
Fmr. Rep. Mike Ward (D-KY)[186] 
Fmr. Rep. Howard Wolpe (D-MI)[189] 
Fmr. Rep. Albert Wynn (D-MD)[192] 

[edit] Governors
Gov. Aníbal Acevedo Vilá (D-PR) [193][194] 
Gov. John Baldacci (D-ME) 
Gov. Steve Beshear (D-KY) 
Gov. Rod Blagojevich (D-IL) [195] 
Gov. Chet Culver (D-IA) [196][197] 
Gov. Jim Doyle (D-WI) [198] 
Gov. Mike Easley (D-NC) 
Gov. Dave Freudenthal (D-WY) [199] 
Gov. Jennifer Granholm (D-MI) 
Gov. Christine Gregoire (D-WA) [200] 
Gov. Brad Henry (D-OK) [201][202] 
Gov. John de Jongh (D-VI) [203] 
Gov. Tim Kaine (D-VA) [204] 
Gov. Joe Manchin (D-WV) 
Gov. Janet Napolitano (D-AZ) [205] 
Gov. Deval Patrick (D-MA) [206] 
Gov. Bill Richardson (D-NM) [207] 
Gov. Bill Ritter (D-CO)[96] 
Gov. Kathleen Sebelius (D-KS) [208] 
Gov. Brian Schweitzer (D-MT) 
Gov. Ted Strickland (D-OH) 
Fmr. Gov. Cecil Andrus (D-ID) [209] 
Fmr. Gov. Evan Bayh (D-IN) 
Fmr. Gov. David Boren (D-OK)[29] 
Fmr. Gov. Hugh L. Carey (D-NY) [210] 
Fmr. Gov. Richard Codey (D-NJ) [211] 
Fmr. Gov. John J. Gilligan (D-OH) [212] 
Fmr. Gov. Bob Graham (D-FL)[36] 
Fmr. Gov. Walter Joseph Hickel (I-AK) [213] 
Fmr. Gov. Jim Hodges (D-SC) [214] 
Fmr. Gov. Philip H. Hoff (D-VT) [215] 
Fmr. Gov. John Kitzhaber (D-OR) [216] 
Fmr. Gov. Tony Knowles (D-AK) [217] 
Fmr. Gov. Ray Mabus (D-MS), former United States Ambassador to Saudi Arabia[218] 
Fmr. Gov. Barbara Roberts (D-OR) [216] 
Fmr. Gov. Roy Romer (D-CO)[219] 
Fmr. Gov. Lowell P. Weicker Jr. (I-CT), (R-CT while in office) [42] 
Fmr. Gov. Mark White (D-TX) [220] 
Fmr. Gov. Tom Vilsack (D-IA), Former 2008 candidate 
Fmr. Gov. Douglas Wilder (D-VA) [221] 

[edit] Presidential staff and advisors
Zbigniew Brzezinski, former National Security Advisor [222] 
Greg Craig, former Assistant to the President and Director of Policy Planning, State Department[189] 
William M. Daley, former Secretary of Commerce [223] 
Bob Gee, former United States Assistant Secretary of Energy under Bill Clinton [224] 
Eric Holder, former Deputy Attorney General [189] 
Douglas Kmiec, legal counsel to Presidents Ronald Reagan and George H.W. Bush, and co-chairman of Romney's Committee for the Courts and the Constitution[225][226][227][228] 
Noel Koch, former Special Assistant to President Nixon; former Principal Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defense for International Security Affairs[189] 
Lawrence Korb, former Assistant Secretary of Defense[189] 
Anthony Lake, former National Security Advisor under Bill Clinton[189] 
Robert Litt, former Principal Associate Deputy Attorney General; US Attorney[189] 
Jan Lodal, former Deputy Undersecretary of Defense[189] 
Angela E. Oh, former member, of the President's Initiative on Race[229] 
Federico Peña, former Secretary of Transportation and Secretary of Energy under Bill Clinton [230] 
Colin Powell, Former Secretary of State under George W. Bush[231] 
Robert Reich, former Secretary of Labor under Bill Clinton[232][233] 
Susan E. Rice, former Assistant Secretary of State for African Affairs [223] 
David Scheffer, former Ambassador-at-Large for War Crimes Issues [189] 
Sarah Sewell, former Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defense[189] 
Gayle Smith, former Special Assistant to the President, National Security Council[189] 
Ted Sorensen, President John F. Kennedy's top advisor and speechwriter [234] 
Tara Sonenshine, former Special Assistant to the President, National Security Council[189] 
David Wilhelm, President Bill Clinton's 1992 campaign chairman[235] 

[edit] Military
John Adams, Brigadier General US Army (Ret), Former Deputy US Military Representative to the NATO Military Committee [236] 
Clifford Alexander, Jr., former Secretary of the Army[189] 
Susan Ahn Cuddy, first female gunner officer in the U.S. Navy and daughter of Korean Independence fighter Ahn Chang-ho[237] 
Wesley Clark, former General, former Supreme Allied Commander Europe of NATO, 2004 presidential candidate[57] 
Tom Daniels, Texas Air National Guard[189] 
Richard Danzig, former Secretary of the Navy[189] 
Larry Gillespie, Brigadier General (Ret), Assistant Deputy Commanding General, (ARNG) Army Material Command[238] 
Scott Gration Major General (USAF-Ret), former Director of Strategy, Policy, and Assessments of the United States European Command in Germany[238] 
Donald Joseph Guter, former Judge Advocate General of the Navy, current Dean, Duquesne University School of Law, Pittsburgh[189][238] 
Richard D. Hearney, former Assistant Commandant of the Marine Corps[189] 
John Hutson, former Judge Advocate General of the U.S. Navy[239] 
Jeh Johnson, former General Counsel of the U.S. Air Force[189] 
Lester Lyles, former Vice Chief of Staff of the United States Air Force[189] 
David 'Dave' McGinnis, Brigadier General (Ret), former Chief of Staff of the National Guard Association of the U.S.[238] 
Merrill A. McPeak, four star General (Ret), former Secretary of the United States Air Force during Operation Desert Storm, [238][240][241] 
John B. Nathman (Ret), former Commander, U.S. Fleet Forces Command and Vice Chief of Naval Operations[189][238] 
F. Whitten Peters, former Secretary of the Air Force[189] 
Hugh Robinson, Major General (Ret), Commander of the Southwestern Division[238] 
James Smith, Brigadier General (USAF-Ret), former Commander, Joint Warfighting Center, U.S. Joint Forces Command, Joint Training Analysis and Simulation Center[189][238] 
Robert 'Willie' Williamson Rear Admiral (USN-Ret), served as military Deputy Assistant Secretary of the Navy for Research, Development and Acquisition and Director, Office of Program Appraisal. 
Ralph Wooten Major General (Ret), former Commanding General of the Armys Chemical Arsenal, currently the Executive Vice President of Management Systems, Inc.[238] 

[edit] National political figures
Madeleine Albright, Former Secretary of State [242] 
Joe Andrew, former Democratic National Committee Chairman 1999-2001[243] 
Jeffrey Bader, former U.S. Ambassador to Namibia and Fmr. Assistant US Trade Representative for Asia[189] 
Henri Barkey, former member of U.S. Department of State Policy Planning and Professor of Lehigh University[189] 
David Birenbaum, former U.S. Ambassador to the U.N. for Management and Reform[189] 
Esther Brimmer, former member of U.S. Department of State Policy Planning[189] 
Art Brown, former National Intelligence Officer for East Asia and Chief of CIA's East Asian Operations Division[189] 
Mark Brzezinski, former Director of European Affairs of National Security Council[189] 
James Burns, former Chief Judge of the state Intermediate Court of Appeals[244] 
Joseph Cirincione, Vice President for National Security and International Policy at the Center for American Progress[189] 
Bonnie Cohen, former Undersecretary of State for Management[189] 
Ivo H. Daalder, former Director, European Affairs, National Security Council[189] 
Alice Dear, former U.S. Executive Director of African Development Bank[189] 
William H. Donaldson, former Chairman of the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission, appointed by George W. Bush[245] 
Michael Froman, Chief of Staff and Deputy Assistant Secretary at the Department of Treasury and National Security Council Staff Member[189] 
Tony Gambino, former Mission Director, USAID, Democratic Republic of the Congo[189] 
Tobi Gati, former Assistant Secretary of State for Intelligence and Research; Senior Director for Russia, Ukraine and Eurasian Affairs, National Security Council[189] 
Robert S. Gelbard, former Presidential Envoy for the Balkans; Assistant Secretary of State for International Narcotics and Law Enforcement; Ambassador to Indonesia; and Ambassador to Bolivia[189] 
John J. Gibbons, former federal appeals court judge[246] 
Matthew Goodman, former Director for Asian Affairs, National Security Council[189] 
Philip Gordon, former Director, European Affairs, National Security Council[189] 
Scott Gould, former Assistant Secretary of Commerce for Management[189] 
Scott Gration, former Director for Strategy, Policy and Planning, U.S. European Command[189] 
Gabriel Guerra-Mondragón, former United States Ambassador to Chile[247] 
John Holum, former Director of ACDA and Undersecretary State for Arms Control and International Security[189] 
Vicki Huddleston, former Deputy Assistant Secretary of State and Ambassador to Mali and Madagascar, Chief of Mission to Cuba and Ethiopia[189] 
Paul Igasaki, fmr. Vice Chair and Commissioner of the U.S. Equal Employment Opportunity Commission[229] 
Paul G. Kirk, Jr., former Democratic National Committee Chairman 1985-1988[248] 
Arthur Levitt, former Chairman of the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission, appointed by Bill Clinton[245] 
David Lipton, former Under Secretary of Treasury for International Affairs[189] 
Frank Loy, former Undersecretary of State for Global Affairs[189] 
Terry McAuliffe, former Democratic National Committee Chairman 2001-2005[249] 
Donald McHenry, former United States Ambassador to the United Nations[189] 
Norman Mineta, former U.S. Rep. (D-CA), mayor of San Jose, United States Secretary of Transportation and United States Secretary of Commerce[180] 
Newton N. Minow, former Chairman of the Federal Communications Commission[250] 
Alfred H. Moses, former United States Ambassador to Romania[189] 
Nick Rey, former United States Ambassador to Poland[189] 
David Ruder, former Chairman of the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission, appointed by Ronald Reagan[245] 
Witney Schneidman, former Deputy Assistant Secretary of State for African Affairs[189] 
Dan Shapiro, former Director, National Security Council[189] 
Mona Sutphen, former Special Assistant to the National Security Advisor[189] 
Jim Vermillion, former Mission Director, USAID, Nicaragua[189] 
Paul Volcker, former Chairman of the Federal Reserve[251][245] 
Patricia Wald, former Chief Judge for the United States Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit[252] 

[edit] Mayors
Ahoskie, North Carolina Mayor Linda Blackburn (D-NC)[253] 
Anderson, South Carolina Mayor Terence Roberts (D-SC)[254] 
Asheville, North Carolina Mayor Terry Bellamy (D-NC)[255] 
Atlanta, Georgia Mayor Shirley Franklin (D-GA) [256] 
Angola, Indiana Mayor Dick Hickman (D-IN)[257] 
Austin, Texas Mayor Will Wynn (D-TX)[258] 
Baltimore, Maryland Mayor Sheila Dixon (D-MD)[259] 
Batesville, Indiana Mayor Richard Fledderman (D-IN)[257] 
Beckley, West Virginia Mayor Emmett Pugh (D-WV)[260] 
Bloomington, Indiana Mayor Mark Kruzan (D-IN)[257] 
Bluffton, Indiana Mayor Ted Ellis (D-IN)[257] 
Boise, Idaho Mayor David H. Bieter (D-ID)[261] 
Bolton, North Carolina Mayor Frank Wilson (D-NC)[253] 
Boone, North Carolina Mayor Loretta Clawson (D-NC)[255] 
Brownsville, Texas Mayor Pat Ahumada (D-TX)[262] 
Camp Hill, Pennsylvania Mayor Lou Thieblemont (D-PA), (formerly R-PA)[263] 
Carrboro, North Carolina Mayor Mark H. Chilton (D-NC)[255] 
Cary, North Carolina Mayor Harold Weinbrecht (D-NC)[255] 
Chapel Hill, North Carolina Mayor Kevin Foy (D-NC)[255] 
Chicago, Illinois Mayor Richard M. Daley (D-IL)[264] 
Cincinnati, Ohio Mayor Mark L. Mallory (D-OH)[265] 
Cleveland, Ohio Mayor Frank G. Jackson (D-OH)[266] 
Clinton, Indiana Mayor Jerry Hawkins (D-IN)[257] 
Columbia City, Indiana Mayor Jim Fleck (D-IN)[257] 
Columbus, Ohio Mayor Michael B. Coleman (D-OH)[267] 
Conetoe, North Carolina Mayor Linda Ingram (D-NC)[253] 
Creedmoor, North Carolina Mayor Darryl Moss (D-NC)[253] 
Cumberland, Rhode Island Mayor Daniel McKee (D-RI)[268] 
Dayton, Ohio Mayor Rhine McLin (D-OH)[269] 
Des Moines, Iowa Mayor Frank Cownie (D-IA)[270] 
Dover, North Carolina Mayor Malcolm Johnson (D-NC)[253] 
Dunn, North Carolina Mayor Pro Tem N. Carnell Robinson (D-NC)[253] 
Durham, North Carolina Mayor Bill Bell (D-NC)[271] 
Durham, North Carolina Mayor Pro Tem Cora McFadden (D-NC)[253] 
East Arcadia, North Carolina Mayor Perry Blanks (D-NC)[253] 
Edinburg, Texas Mayor Joe Ochoa (D-TX)[262] 
Edison, New Jersey Mayor Jun Choi (D-NJ)[272] 
Enfield, North Carolina Mayor Warnie Bishop (D-NC)[253] 
Evansville, Indiana Mayor Jonathan Weinzapfel (D-IN)[273] 
Garrett, Indiana Mayor David Wiant (D-IN)[257] 
Garysburg, North Carolina Mayor Roy Bell (D-NC)[253] 
Goshen, Indiana Mayor Allan Kauffman (D-IN)[257] 
Greendale, Indiana Mayor Doug Hedrick (D-IN)[257] 
Greensboro, North Carolina Mayor Yvonne Johnson (D-NC)[274] 
Greenville, North Carolina Mayor Pro Tem Mildred Council (D-NC)[253] 
Hertford, North Carolina Mayor Pro Tem Horace Reid (D-NC)[253] 
Honolulu, Hawaii Mayor Mufi Hannemann (D-HI)[275] 
Jersey City, New Jersey Mayor Jerramiah Healy (D-NJ)[272] 
Lincoln, Nebraska Mayor Chris Beutler (D-NE)[276] 
Lancaster, Pennsylvania Mayor Rick Gray (D-PA)[277] 
Las Cruces, New Mexico Mayor Ken Miyagishima[278] 
Laurinburg, North Carolina Mayor Matthew Block (D-NC)[253] 
Lewiston Woodville, North Carolina Mayor Carl Lee Sr. (D-NC)[253] 
Long Beach, California Mayor Bob Foster (D-CA)[279] 
Madisonville, Kentucky Mayor Will Cox (D-KY)[186] 
Mansfield, Ohio Mayor Donald Culliver (D-OH)[280] 
Michigan City, Indiana Mayor Chuck Oberlie (D-IN)[257] 
Milwaukee, Wisconsin Mayor Tom Barrett (D-WI)[281] 
Minneapolis, Minnesota Mayor RT Rybak (D-MN)[282] 
Missoula, Montana Mayor John Engen (D-MT)[283] 
Monroe, North Carolina Mayor Pro Tem Phil Bazemore (D-NC)[253] 
Navassa, North Carolina Mayor Eulis Willis (D-NC)[253] 
Navassa, North Carolina Mayor Pro Tem Jerry Merrick (D-NC)[253] 
New Haven, Connecticut Mayor John DeStefano, Jr. (D-CT)[284][285] 
New Orleans, Louisiana Mayor Ray Nagin (D-LA)[286] 
Newark, New Jersey Mayor Cory Booker (D-NJ)[287] 
Northwest, North Carolina Mayor James Knox (D-NC)[253] 
North Vernon, Indiana Mayor Harold Campbell (D-IN)[257] 
Omaha, Nebraska Mayor Mike Fahey (D-NE)[288] 
Pittsboro, North Carolina Mayor Randolph Voller (D-NC)[253] 
Raleigh, North Carolina Mayor Charles Meeker (D-NC)[255] 
Reading, Pennsylvania Mayor Tom McMahon (D-PA)[289] 
Roper, North Carolina Mayor Estelle Sanders (D-NC)[253] 
Sandyfield, North Carolina Mayor Perry Dixon (D-NC)[253] 
San Francisco, California Mayor Gavin Newsom (D-CA)[290] 
Scotland Neck, North Carolina Mayor James Mill Sr. (D-NC)[253] 
Seaboard, North Carolina Mayor Melvin Broadnax (D-NC)[253] 
Seattle, Washington Mayor Greg Nickels (D-WA)[291] 
Sedalia, North Carolina Mayor Howard Morgan (D-NC)[253] 
South Bend, Indiana Mayor Steve Luecke (D-IN)[292] 
Southfield, Michigan Mayor Brenda L. Lawrence (D-MI)[293] 
Speed, North Carolina Mayor Wilbert Harrison (D-NC)[253] 
Spring Lake, North Carolina Mayor Ethel Clark (D-NC)[253] 
Snow Hill, North Carolina Mayor Donald Davis (D-NC)[253] 
Sullivan, Indiana Mayor Scott Biddle (D-IN)[257] 
Tampa, Florida Mayor Pam Iorio (D-FL)[294] 
Wagram, North Carolina Mayor Betty Gholston (D-NC)[253] 
Washington, D.C. Mayor Adrian Fenty (D-DC)[295] 
Weldon, North Carolina Mayor George Draper Jr. (D-NC)[253] 
West Hollywood, California Mayor John Duran (D-CA)[149] 
Windsor, North Carolina Mayor Robert Spivey (D-NC)[253] 
Winston-Salem, North Carolina Mayor Pro Tem Vivian Burke (D-NC)[253] 
York, Pennsylvania Mayor John S. Brenner (D-PA)[277] 
Youngstown, Ohio Mayor Jay Williams (D-OH)[296] 
Fmr. Asheville, North Carolina Mayor Leni Sinick (D-NC)[253] 
Fmr. Austin, Texas Mayor Kirk Watson (D-TX)[297] 
Fmr. Bloomington, Indiana Mayor John Fernandez (D-IN)[257] 
Fmr. Bowling Green, Kentucky Mayor Patsy Sloan (D-KY)[186] 
Fmr. Brownsville, Texas Mayor Ygnacio "Nacho" Garza (D-TX)[262] 
Fmr. Brownsville, Texas Mayor Blanca Sanchez Vela (D-TX)[262] 
Fmr. Brownsville, Texas Mayor Eddie Treviño Jr. (D-TX)[262] 
Fmr. Cleveland, Ohio Mayor Michael R. White (D-OH)[298] 
Fmr. Charlotte, North Carolina Mayor Harvey Gantt (D-NC)[299] 
Fmr. Charlotte, North Carolina Mayor Richard Gusler (D-NC)[300] 
Fmr. Dallas, Texas Mayor Ron Kirk (D-TX)[301][110] 
Fmr. Denver, Colorado Mayor and Secretary of Energy Federico Peña (D-CO)[230] 
Fmr. Detroit, Michigan Mayor Kwame Kilpatrick (D-MI)[113] 
Fmr. Fort Wayne, Indiana Mayor Graham Richard (D-IN)[257] 
Fmr. Goshen, Indiana Mayor Mike Puro (D-IN)[257] 
Fmr. Greensboro, North Carolina Mayor Keith Holiday (D-NC)[253] 
Fmr. Harlingen, Texas Mayor Randy Whittington (D-TX)[302] 
Fmr. Lexington, Kentucky Mayor Pam Miller (D-KY)[186] 
Fmr. Navassa, North Carolina Mayor Lewis Brown (D-NC)[253] 
Fmr. New York City Mayor Ed Koch (D-NY)[303] 
Fmr. Raleigh, North Carolina Mayor Pro Tem James West (D-NC)[253] 
Fmr. Washington, D.C. Mayor Marion Barry (D-DC)[304] 
Fmr. West Lafayette, Indiana Mayor Sonya Margerum (D-IN)[257] 

[edit] State, local and territory officials
See: List of Barack Obama presidential campaign endorsements from state, local and territory officials


[edit] Periodical endorsements
See also: Newspaper endorsements in the United States presidential primaries, 2008 and Newspaper endorsements in the United States presidential election, 2008 
These newspapers have endorsed Barack Obama's general election run:

Chicago Sun-Times newspaper in Chicago, Illinois[305] 
The Chicago Tribune newspaper in Chicago, Illinois[306] 
The Asheville Citizen-Times newspaper in Asheville, North Carolina[307] 
The Blade newspaper in Toledo, Ohio[307] 
The Boston Globe newspaper in Boston, Massachusetts[308] 
The Contra Costa Times newspaper in Walnut Creek, California[307] 
Dayton Daily News newspaper in Dayton, Ohio[307] 
The Denver Post newspaper in Denver, Colorado 
Esquire magazine [309] 
The Fresno Bee newspaper in Fresno, California[307] 
The Houston Chronicle newspaper in Houston, Texas. [310] 
Los Angeles Times newspaper in Los Angeles, California[311] 
The Kansas City Star, Kansas City, Missouri 
The Modesto Bee newspaper in Modesto, California 
The Monterey County Herald newspaper in Monterey, California[307] 
The New Bedford Standard-Times newspaper in Massachusetts[307] 
The New Yorker magazine in New York City, New York[312] 
Daily News newspaper in New York City, New York [313] 
The Pittsburgh Post-Gazette newspaper in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania[307] 
The Record newspaper in Stockton, California[314] 
Rolling Stone magazine 
The Sacramento Bee newspaper in Sacramento, California[307] 
The Salt Lake Tribune newspaper in Salt Lake City, Utah[315] 
San Bernardino County Sun newspaper in San Bernardino, California[307] 
San Francisco Chronicle newspaper in San Francisco, California 
Seattle Post-Intelligencer newspaper in Seattle, Washington 
The Seattle Times newspaper in Seattle, Washington[316] 
St. Louis Post-Dispatch newspaper in St. Louis, Missouri[307] 
The Tennessean newspaper in Nashville, Tennessee[307] 
VIBE magazine [317] 
The Washington Post newspaper in Washington, DC[318] 
The Wisconsin State Journal newspaper in Wisconsin[307] 

[edit] Writers
Paul Auster[319] 
Rekha Basu, columnist for Des Moines Register[320] 
Judy Blume[321], popular children's and young adult writer, author of Are You There God? It's Me, Margaret., Superfudge, and others. 
Christopher Buckley, conservative writer and satirist, son of William F. Buckley[322] 
Michael Chabon[323] 
Daniel Clowes[324] 
Diablo Cody, Academy Award-winning screenwriter for Juno[325] 
Dave Eggers[323] 
Barbara Ehrenreich[326] 
Jonathan Safran Foer[327] 
Christopher Golden 
Daniel Handler, better known under the pen name Lemony Snicket[323] 
Jeffrey Hart, conservative columnist, former long-time editor at National Review[328] 
Bob Herbert, columnist for The New York Times[329] 
Christopher Hitchens, journalist, critic and author[330] 
John Hodgman, author of "The Areas of My Expertise" as well as an upcoming book along the same vein, though perhaps best known for his contribution to The Daily Show and role as a an anthropomorphised PC in the Get A Mac advertising campaign for Apple Inc.[331] 
Khaled Hosseini, Novelist and physician[332] 
Jeanne Wakatsuki Houston[333] 
Margo Jefferson, Pulitzer-prize winning New York Times writer[334] 
Miranda July, Author of "No One Belongs Here More Than You" and director of "Me And You And Everyone We Know" [335] 
Brian Katulis, Author and Middle East expert[189] 
Garrison Keillor, Grammy Award-winning author and radio personality [336] 
Stephen King[337] 
Norman Mailer[338] 
John McWhorter, Author of "Losing the Race" [339] 
Maxine Hong Kingston[333] 
Jeff Mariotte, novelist who also wrote the Barack Obama one-shot comic book for IDW Publishing 
David Mixner, writer and civil rights activist[340] 
Toni Morrison, Nobel Prize winner and Pulitzer Prize recipient[341][342] 
Randall Munroe, author of xkcd[343] 
Ann Patchett[344] 
Katha Pollitt[334][345] 
Richard Powers, american novelist, National Book Award winner [346] 
Philip Roth[347] 
Andrew Sullivan, political commentator[348] 
Ayelet Waldman[323] 
Alice Walker[349][350] 
Chris Ware[351] 
Roger Wilkins, civil rights leader and journalist[352] 
Tobias Wolff[323] 
Sherman Yellen, playwright[353] 

[edit] Foreign Writers
Mark Millar, comic book writer, known for his works Wanted and The Ultimates.[354] 
J. K. Rowling, Author of the Harry Potter series[355][356] 
Eva Schloss, Author and Holocaust survivor, stepsister of Anne Frank[357] 

[edit] Academics

[edit] Economists
Jared Bernstein, Economic Policy Institute labor economist [358] 
J. Bradford DeLong, Professor at the University of California, Berkeley; macroeconomist[359][360] 
Ray Fair, Professor at Yale School of Management; macroeconomist[361] 
Jason Furman[362] 
Daniel McFadden, 2000 Nobel laureate[363] 
Laurence H. Meyer, Federal Reserve Governor 1996-2002[364] 
Edmund Phelps, 2006 Nobel laureate[365] 
Robert Solow, 1987 Nobel laureate [366] 
Joseph E. Stiglitz, 2001 Nobel laureate[365] 
Amartya Sen, 1998 Nobel laureate[367] 

[edit] Scientists
Peter Agre, Nobel Prize-winning scientist (Chemistry 2003)[368][369] 
Don Lamb, University of Chicago astrophysicist and former NASA scientist [370] 
Sharon Long, former dean of Stanford University's School of Humanities & Science [371] 
Gilbert Omenn, Professor of internal medicine, human genetics and public health at the University of Michigan [372] 
Peter Norvig (Director of Research, Google) [373] 
Harold Varmus, Nobel Prize-winning scientist (Medicine 1989) [369] 
Alexei Abrikosov (Nobel Laureate Physics 2003)[369] 
Roger Guillemin (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1977)[369] 
John L. Hall (Nobel Laureate Physics 2005)[369] 
Sidney Altman(Nobel Laureate Chemistry 1989)[369] 
Leland H. Hartwell (Nobel Laureate Medicine 2001)[369] 
Philip W. Anderson (Nobel Laureate Physics 1977)[369] 
Dudley Herschbach (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 1986)[369] 
Richard Axel (Nobel Laureate Medicine 2004)[369] 
Roald Hoffmann (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 1981)[369] 
David Baltimore (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1975)[369] 
H. Robert Horvitz (Nobel Laureate Medicine 2002)[369] 
Baruj Benacerraf (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1980)[369] 
Louis Ignarro (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1998)[369] 
Paul Berg (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 1980)[369] 
Eric R. Kandel (Nobel Laureate Medicine 2000)[369] 
J. Michael Bishop (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1989)[369] 
Walter Kohn (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 1998)[369] 
Nicolaas Bloembergen (Nobel Laureate Physics 1981)[369] 
Roger Kornberg (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 2006)[369] 
Michael S. Brown (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1985)[369] 
Leon M. Lederman (Nobel Laureate Physics 1988)[369] 
Linda B. Buck (Nobel Laureate Medicine 2004)[369] 
Craig C. Mello (Nobel Laureate Medicine 2006)[369] 
Mario R. Capecchi (Nobel Laureate Medicine 2007)[369] 
Marshall Nirenberg (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1968)[369] 
Stanley Cohen (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1986)[369] 
Douglas D. Osheroff (Nobel Laureate Physics 1996)[369] 
Leon Cooper (Nobel Laureate Physics 1972)[369] 
Stanley B. Prusiner (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1997)[369] 
James W. Cronin (Nobel Laureate Physics 1980)[369] 
Norman F. Ramsey (Nobel Laureate Physics 1989)[369] 
Robert F. Curl (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 1996)[369] 
Robert Richardson (Nobel Laureate Physics 1996)[369] 
Johann Deisenhofer (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 1988)[369] 
Burton Richter (Nobel Laureate Physics 1976)[369] 
John B. Fenn (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 2002)[369] 
Sherwood Rowland (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 1995)[369] 
Edmond H. Fischer (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1992)[369] 
Oliver Smithies (Nobel Laureate Medicine 2007)[369] 
Val Fitch (Nobel Laureate Physics 1980)[369] 
Richard Schrock (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 2005)[369] 
Jerome I. Friedman (Nobel Laureate Physics 1990)[369] 
Joseph H. Taylor Jr. (Nobel Laureate Physics 1993)[369] 
Riccardo Giacconi (Nobel Laureate Physics 2002)[369] 
E. Donnall Thomas (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1990)[369] 
Walter Gilbert (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 1980)[369] 
Charles H. Townes (Nobel Laureate Physics 1964)[369] 
Alfred G. Gilman (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1994)[369] 
Daniel C. Tsui (Nobel Laureate Physics 1998)[369] 
Donald A. Glaser (Nobel Laureate Physics 1960)[369] 
Sheldon Glashow (Nobel Laureate Physics 1979)[369] 
James D. Watson(Nobel Laureate Medicine1962)[369] 
Joseph Goldstein(Nobel Laureate Medicine 1985)[369] 
Eric Wieschaus(Nobel Laureate Medicine 1995)[369] 
Paul Greengard(Nobel Laureate Medicine 2000)[369] 
Frank Wilczek(Nobel Laureate Physics 2004)[369] 
David Gross(Nobel Laureate Physics 2004)[369] 
Robert W. Wilson(Nobel Laureate Physics 1978)[369] 
Robert H. Grubbs (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 2005)[369] 
Martin Chalfie (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 2008)[374] 

[edit] Other academics
Stephen B. Burbank, Professor of Law at the University of Pennsylvania[375] 
Ellen P. Chapnick, Dean for Social Justice Initiatives at Columbia Law School [334] 
Ronald Dworkin, Professor of Law and Political Philosophy at New York University[376] 
Michael Eric Dyson, Professor at Georgetown University [377] 
John Hope Franklin, Past president of the American Historical Association, Professor Emeritus of History at Duke University, chairman of President Bill Clinton's Initiative on Race in 1999, awarded the Presidential Medal of Freedom in 1995.[378] 
Alice Kessler-Harris, R. Gordon Hoxie Professor of American History at Columbia University [334] 
William R. Harvey, President, Hampton University [379] 
Scott Kurashige, associate professor of American Culture, History, and Asian/Pacific Islander American Studies at the University of Michigan[380] 
Lawrence Lessig, Professor at Stanford Law School [381] 
Grande Lum, Lecturer on negotiation at University of California, Berkeley Law School [382] 
Manning Marable, Professor of Public Affairs, History and African-American Studies at Columbia University [383] 
Michael McFaul, Professor of Political Science at Stanford University [189] 
Michael Nacht, Dean of Goldman School of Public Policy at the University of California at Berkeley [189] 
Martha Nussbaum, Professor of Law and Ethics at the University of Chicago[384] 
Michael Oppenheimer, Albert G. Milbank Professor of Geosciences and International Affairs, Woodrow Wilson School and Department of Geosciences, Princeton University [189] 
Frances Fox Piven, Professor of political science and sociology at The Graduate Center at the City University of New York [334] 
Samantha Power, Professor at Harvard University and Pulitzer Prize-winner [189] 
Anita Ramasastry, Professor of law at the University of Washington School of Law[229] 
Riordan Roett, Professor of Western Hemisphere Studies and the Latin American Studies Program of Paul H. Nitze School of Advanced International Studies at Johns Hopkins University [189] 
Barnett Rubin, Director of Studies and Senior Fellow of Center on International Cooperation at the New York University [189] 
Laurence Tribe, Professor of constitutional law at Harvard Law School [385] 
Edward Tufte, Professor Emeritus of Statistics at Yale University[386] 
David Victor, Professor at Stanford Law School [189] 
Celeste Wallender, Professor at Georgetown University [189] 
Barbara Weinstein, President of the American Historical Association [334] 
Joseph B. White, President, University of Illinois [387] 
Cornel West, Professor of Religion at Princeton University [388] 

[edit] Businesspeople
Marc Andreessen, software engineer, Silicon Valley entrepreneur and co-founder of Netscape[389] 
Michael Arrington, founder and co-editor of blog TechCrunch[390] 
Warren Buffett, investor and richest man in the world[391][392] 
Ben Cohen and Jerry Greenfield, co-founders of Ben & Jerry's[393][394] 
Jax Desmond, Chairman and CEO of Jax Desmond Worldwide</ref> 
Ari Emanuel, talent agent[395] 
David Geffen, media executive, producer and philanthropist[340] 
Nicholas A. B. Gray, owner of Gray's Papaya hot dog restaurant in New York City[396] 
Gary Hirshberg, Chairman, President, and CEO of Stonyfield Farm[397][398] 
Chris Hughes, co-founder of Facebook[399][400] 
Sheila Johnson, co-founder of Black Entertainment Television[401] 
Jeffrey Katzenberg, film producer and CEO of DreamWorks Animation[402] 
Billy King, former general manager and team president of NBA team Philadelphia 76ers[403] 
Alex Rigopulos, CEO of Harmonix Music Systems, company notable for creating Rock Band and Guitar Hero 
Ned Lamont, founder of Lamont Digital Systems and former Senate candidate[404] 
Edward Lewis, Chairman of Essence magazine and Latina magazine[405] 
Brink Lindsey, Vice President of Research for the Cato Institute and editor of Cato Unbound[406] 
William Louis-Dreyfus, billionaire New York financier[247] 
Hugh McColl, former CEO, Bank of America 
Rose McKinney-James, businesswoman and consultant[407] 
Ken Mok, President of 10 x 10 Entertainment[229] 
Elisabeth Murdoch, daughter of Rupert Murdoch and Chairman and CEO of Shine Limited[408] 
Indra Nooyi, CEO of PepsiCo [409] 
Dan Rooney, owner of the Pittsburgh Steelers of the NFL[410] 
Hilary Rosen, on-air political and business analyst[411] 
Eric Schmidt, Google Chairman and CEO [412] 
Alan Solomont, Massachusetts philanthropist and fund-raiser[413] 
George Soros, businessman and philanthropist[414] 
Leigh Steinberg, sports agent[415] 
John W. Thompson, CEO of Symantec[416] 
Billy Vassiliadis, CEO of R&R Partners[407] [417] 
David Voelker, owner and manager of Voelker Investments[418] 
Craig Newmark, founder of website Craigslist[419] 
Steve Westly, founding executive of eBay, managing partner of the Westly Group, and former California State Controller 

[edit] Fashion designers
American Apparel, T-shirt manufacturer [420][421] 
Tory Burch[422] 
Maria Cornejo, New York City-based Chilean designer [422] 
Costello Tagliapietra, Brooklyn-based dressmakers [422] 
Marc Jacobs [422] 
Juicy Couture [422] 
Derek Lam [422] 
Nanette Lepore [422] 
Lutz & Patmos [422] 
Isaac Mizrahi [422] 
Charles Nolan [422] 
Zac Posen [422] 
Proenza Schouler [422] 
Rag & Bone New York City-based British designers [422] 
Tracy Reese [422] 
Brian Reyes [422] 
Narciso Rodriguez [422] 
Rachel Roy [422] 
Albertus Swanepoel, New York City-based South African designer [422] 
Diane von Fürstenberg [422] 
Alexander Wang [422] 
Vera Wang, New York-based designer[423] 

[edit] Labor unions
American Federation of Government Employees[424] 
American Federation of Labor and Congress of Industrial Organizations[425] 
American Federation of State, County and Municipal Employees (national[426][427], Illinois[428], Oregon[429], and Pennsylvania[430]) 
American Federation of Teachers[431] 
American Nurses Association[432] 
American Postal Workers Union[433] 
American Small Business League[434] 
Association of Flight Attendants[435] 
Brotherhood of Locomotive Engineers[436] 
Change to Win Federation[437] 
Culinary Workers Union Local 226[438] 
Illinois Education Association[439] 
Milwaukee Area Technical College faculty union[440] 
International Brotherhood of Boilermakers, Iron Ship Builders, Blacksmiths, Forgers and Helpers[441] 
International Association of Fire Fighters[442] 
International Association of Machinists and Aerospace Workers[443] 
International Brotherhood of Teamsters[444] 
International Federation of Professional and Technical Engineers[445] 
International Union of Painters and Allied Trades[446] 
National Air Traffic Controllers Association[447] 
National Association of Letter Carriers[448] 
National Education Association[449] 
New York City Corrections Officers' Union[450] 
Service Employees International Union (national[451], California[452], Illinois[453], Indiana[453], Kansas[453], Missouri[453], Nevada[454], Washington[455], Wisconsin[456]) 
Transport Workers Union[457] 
UNITE HERE[458] 
United American Nurses[459] 
United Association of Journeymen and Apprentices of the Plumbing, Pipefitting and Sprinkler Fitting Industry of the United States and Canada[460] 
United Auto Workers Union (national[461], Region 4[462]) 
United Food and Commercial Workers (national[463], southeast, northeast and central Pennsylvania, northeast Maryland and southern New York[464]) 
United Healthcare Workers West[465] 
United Mine Workers[466] 
United Steelworkers[467] 
Utility Workers Union of America[468] 

[edit] Labor leaders & union officials
Larry Cohen, President of Communications Workers of America[469] 
Joe Coreno, President of Bricklayers & Masons' Local Union No.5, Ohio I.U of B.A.C. 
Maria Elena Durazo, Executive secretarytreasurer of the Los Angeles County Federation of Labor[470] 
Awais Khaleel, Vice President of the College Democrats of America[471] 
Sonny Nardi, President of Teamsters Local 416 in Ohio[472] 
Michael Thurmond, Georgia State Labor Commissioner[96] 
Randi Weingarten, President of the American Federation of Teachers and the United Federation of Teachers[473] 
Lauren Wolfe, President of the College Democrats of America[471] 

[edit] Social and political activists
Liz Abzug, co-founder and director of the Bella Abzug Leadership Institute and daughter of Bella Abzug[474] 
Luis Alejo, Watsonville Planning Commission[475] 
Joan Baez, singer, peace and human rights activist[476] 
Tom Bernstein, lawyer, businessman and human rights activist[189] 
Rev. Claude Black, Jr., civil and human rights activist[477] 
Ellen Bravo, feminist activist[478] 
Maria Buell, district director of League of United Latin American Citizens[475] 
Shepard Fairey, street artist and activist[479][480] 
Louis Farrakhan, National Representative for the Nation of Islam[481] 
Jane Fonda, actress and political activist[482] 
Kim Gandy, feminist activist and the President of the National Organization for Women[483] 
Tom Hayden, anti-war activist, former California State Senator[484] 
Rev. Jesse Jackson, former Democratic presidential candidate and former shadow Senator from the District of Columbia [485] 
Rev. Joseph Lowery, minister and leader in the American civil rights movement [486] 
Omar Mercado, deputy district director of League of United Latin American Citizens[475] 
Kate Michelman, pro-choice activist, former head of NARAL[487] 
John Prendergast, human rights activist and former adviser to the White House and the State Department[488] 
Carlos Ramos, voting-rights activist and President of the Monterey chapter of the League of United Latin American Citizens[475] 
Michael Ratner, human rights lawyer, president of the Center for Constitutional Rights[489] 
Eleanor Smeal, feminist activist and the President and founder of the Feminist Majority Foundation[483] 
Eric Stern, gay rights activist.[340] 
Juan Uranga, director of the Center for Community Advocacy[475] 
Naomi Wolf, co-founder, American Freedom Campaign[490] 

[edit] Organizations

[edit] Environmental organizations
Cleantech for Obama[491] 
Defenders of Wildlife Action Fund[492] 
Environment America[493] 
Environment New Jersey[494] 
Humane Society Legislative Fund[495] 
League of Conservation Voters[496] 
Environment America[497] 
Sierra Club[498] 

[edit] Other organizations
Air Travelers Association[499] 
Alabama New South Coalition[500] 
All American Patriots[501] 
American Coalition of Fathers and Children[502] 
American Corn Growers Association [503] 
American Hunters and Shooters Association[504] 
Asian American Action Fund of Greater Chicago[505] 
Association of Community Organizations for Reform Now[506] 
California Legislative Black Caucus[56] 
Cook County Democratic Organization[507] 
Democratic Party of Illinois[507] 
EMILY's List[508] 
Houston GLBT Political Caucus[340] 
Human Rights Campaign[509] 
Jewish Council for Education and Research[510] 
MoveOn.Org[511] 
Mexican American Political Association[512] 
NARAL Pro-Choice America[513] 
National Organization for Women 
Pirate Party of the United States[514] 
Planned Parenthood Action Fund[515] 
SeniorArk.com[516] 
United States Black Golfers Association[517] 
VET PAC[518] 
Doctors For Obama[519] 

[edit] Native American tribes
Crow Nation[520] 
Fort Peck Indian Reservation[520] 

[edit] Entertainers
Actors and actresses 
Ben Affleck[521][522] 
Shohreh Aghdashloo [332] 
Alec Baldwin [523] 
Jennifer Beals [524] 
Jessica Alba[525] 
Jennifer Aniston[526] 
Patricia Arquette [527] 
Rosanna Arquette [528] 
Kevin Bacon [529] 
Penn Badgley[530] 
Eric Balfour[531] 
Antonio Banderas[532] 
Drew Barrymore[533] 
Kristen Bell[534] 
Maria Bello[488] 
Annette Bening[535] 
Amber Benson 
Halle Berry[536][537] 
Jessica Biel[538] 
Jack Black[539] 
Zach Braff[540][541] 
Adam Brody[542] 
Josh Brolin[543] 
Pierce Brosnan[402] 
Ellen Burstyn[544] 
LeVar Burton [545] 
Sophia Bush[546] 
Nick Cannon[547] 
Don Cheadle[548] 
Kristin Chenoweth[549] 
John Cleese[550] 
Glenn Close [551] 
George Clooney[552] 
James Corden[553] 
Daniel Craig[554] 
Cindy Crawford[555] 
James Cromwell[556] 
Alan Cumming[557] 
Jamie Lee Curtis[402] 
Matt Damon[558][559] 
Ted Danson[560] 
Larry David[561] 
Geena Davis [562] 
Rosario Dawson[563] 
Laura Dern[564] 
Robert De Niro[565] 
Zooey Deschanel[566] 
Leonardo DiCaprio[567] 
Taye Diggs[538] 
Fran Drescher [568] 
Kirsten Dunst[569][570] 
Anthony Edwards [571] 
Megalyn Echikunwoke[572] 
Idris Elba[573] 
Tracee Ellis Ross[574] 
Peter Falk[575] 
Isla Fisher[576] 
Kate Flannery[577] 
Jodie Foster[402] 
Jamie Foxx[578] 
Brendan Fraser[579] 
Morgan Freeman[580] 
Anna Friel[548] 
Jennifer Garner[581] 
Danny Glover[582] 
Joseph Gordon-Levitt[583] 
Ryan Gosling[325] 
Topher Grace[535] 
Bryan Greenberg[580] 
Andre Gregory[584] 
Jasmine Guy[574] 
Luis Guzmán[585] 
Maggie Gyllenhaal [586] 
Mark Hamill[587] 
Josh Hamilton[588] 
Tom Hanks[589][590] 
Hill Harper[591] 
Anne Hathaway[563] 
Dennis Haysbert [332] 
Dulé Hill[592] 
Dustin Hoffman [593] 
Dennis Hopper[594] 
Kelly Hu[595] 
Samuel L. Jackson[596][531] 
Scarlett Johansson[597] 
Rashida Jones [535] 
Ashley Judd [332] 
Daniel Dae Kim[180] 
Regina King[598] 
Christopher Knight[599] 
Michael Kostroff[600] 
Mila Kunis[601] 
Ken Leung[602] 
Lucy Liu [332] 
Blake Lively[530] 
Lindsay Lohan[603] 
Amanda Lorber[604] 
Nia Long[605] 
Eva Longoria Parker[606] 
George Lopez[607] 
Julia Louis-Dreyfus[608] 
Josh Lucas[535] 
Tobey Maguire[564] 
James Marsters[609] 
Rue McClanahan[610] 
Mary McDonnell 
Julianne Moore[611] 
Benjamin McKenzie[607] 
Enrique Murciano[531] 
Eddie Murphy[612] 
Mike Ness[613] 
Paul Newman[614] 
Leonard Nimoy[615] 
Cynthia Nixon[616] 
Amaury Nolasco[617] 
Edward Norton[558] 
Ed O'Neill[618] 
Rosie O'Donnell [619] 
Adrian Pasdar [620] 
Gwyneth Paltrow[408][621] 
Hayden Panettiere[622][623] 
Sarah Jessica Parker 
Bill Paxton[624] 
Mario Van Peebles [625] 
Amanda Peet[626] 
Kal Penn[572][627] 
Rhea Perlman [628] 
Harold Perrineau, Jr.[531] 
Ryan Phillippe[629] 
David Hyde Pierce [630] 
Wendell Pierce[631] 
Brad Pitt[632] 
Jeremy Piven[633] 
Sidney Poitier[634] 
Ellen Pompeo[635][636] 
Dennis Quaid[555] 
Zachary Quinto[592] 
Ryan Reynolds[538] 
Nicole Richie[637] 
Chris Rock[638] 
Adam Rodriguez[639] 
Brandon Routh[640] 
Paul Rudd[641] 
Susan Sarandon[334] 
Richard Schiff[642] 
Jada Pinkett Smith[643] 
Johnathon Schaech[531] 
Martin Sheen[644] 
Will Smith[643][645] 
Jimmy Smits [646] 
Phil Spector [647] 
Lexington Steele[648] 
Ben Stiller[526] 
Sharon Stone[649] 
Meryl Streep[650] 
Rider Strong[651] 
Donald Sutherland[652] 
Cary-Hiroyuki Tagawa[180] 
Charlize Theron[653] 
Chris Tucker[654] 
Kathleen Turner[655] 
Blair Underwood[656] 
Wilmer Valderrama[563] 
Amber Valletta[639] 
Kate Walsh[657] 
Denzel Washington[658] 
Isaiah Washington [659] 
Kerry Washington[654] 
Wil Wheaton[660] 
James Whitmore[627] 
Forest Whitaker[661][662][663] 
Olivia Wilde[572][664] 
Gene Wilder [665] 
Henry Winkler[666] 
Alfre Woodard[574] 
Billy Crystal Danny Devito Jeff Garlin Michael J. Fox Ed Harris

Comedians 
Aziz Ansari[667] 
Russell Brand[668] 
Margaret Cho [669] 
Will Ferrell[402] 
Kathy Griffin [332] 
Chelsea Handler [670] [671] 
John Leguizamo[607] 
Richard Lewis 
Cedric the Entertainer[656] 
Bill Maher[672] 
Tracy Morgan[673] 
Lorne Michaels[674] 
Seth Myers [675] 
Eugene Mirman[667] 
Sarah Silverman[402] 
Hal Sparks[676] 
Stella (Michael Ian Black, Michael Showalter, David Wain)[641] 
Wanda Sykes[677] 
Lily Tomlin[678] 
Lizz Winstead, co-creator of The Daily Show [588] 
Directors 
J. J. Abrams[679] 
Lexi Alexander[680] 
Woody Allen[532] 
David Benioff[626] 
Ken Burns[681][682] 
Eric Byler[683] 
Jesse Dylan[684] 
Milos Forman[685] 
William Friedkin[686] 
Todd Haynes[687] 
Ron Howard[402] 
Spike Jonze [688] 
Callie Khouri, director and Oscar-winning screenwriter (Thelma and Louise)[689] 
Spike Lee[690] 
George Lucas[691][563] 
Sidney Lumet[692] 
James Mangold[693] 
Michael Moore[694][695] 
Errol Morris[696] 
Rob Reiner[555] 
Eli Roth [697] 
John Sayles[698] 
Martin Scorsese[699] 
M. Night Shyamalan [700] 
Steven Spielberg[402] 
Oliver Stone[701] 
Quentin Tarantino [535] 
Models 
Christie Brinkley[702] 
Adrianne Curry[599] 
Musicians 
50 Cent[703] 
Arcade Fire[704] 
Burt Bacharach[705] 
Beastie Boys[706] 
Billie Joe Armstrong[707] 
Big Kenny[708] 
Andrew Bird[709] 
The Black Keys [706] 
Black Thought of The Roots[710] 
The Breeders [706] 
Carrie Brownstein, guitarist for Sleater-Kinney[711] 
Chris Brown[712] 
Melanie Brown [332] 
Win Butler[713] 
Nick Cannon[639] 
Mariah Carey[714] 
Chris Carrabba [715] 
Chingy[656] 
Clap Your Hands Say Yeah [566] 
Cold War Kids [566] 
Natalie Cole[716] 
Common[717] 
Sean Combs[718] 
Harry Connick, Jr.[555] 
David Crosby[707] 
Sheryl Crow[719][720] 
The Decemberists[721] 
Tom DeLonge [722] 
Devo [706] 
Dianogah[709] 
DJ Z-Trip[citation needed] 
Celine Dion[723] 
Bob Dylan[724] 
Melissa Etheridge[725] 
Fergie[563] 
The Fiery Furnaces[588] 
Flea of the Red Hot Chili Peppers[726] 
John Flansburgh of They Might Be Giants [727] 
David Foster[555] 
Jay Jay French, guitarist for Twisted Sister[728] 
Ben Harper[564] 
Ben Gibbard of Death Cab for Cutie[729] 
Goo Goo Dolls[627] 
Kim Gordon [730] 
Macy Gray[731] 
Merle Haggard[732] 
Scott Hansen, Musician (Tycho) and Graphic Artist (ISO50)[733] 
Mickey Hart, Phil Lesh and Bob Weir of the Grateful Dead (Deadheads for Obama)[734] 
Faith Hill[citation needed] 
Herbie Hancock[639] 
Jim James of My Morning Jacket [735] 
Jay Red Eagle[736] 
Jay-Z[690] 
Wyclef Jean[656] 
Stephan Jenkins[737] 
Jin[738] 
Billy Joel[739] 
Alicia Keys[718] 
Carole King[740] 
Beyoncé Knowles[690] 
Glenn Kotche of Wilco[741] 
Ed Kowalczyk[639] 
Leo Kremer[737] 
Kris Kristofferson[742] 
Cyndi Lauper[743] 
Les Savy Fav[588] 
Jenny Lewis [566] 
Jennifer Lopez[535] 
John Legend [744] 
Ludacris [745] 
Joel Madden of Good Charlotte[637] 
Dave Matthews[737] 
Master P[738] 
Michael McDonald[563] 
Tim McGraw[746] 
John Mellencamp[707] 
Mos Def[747] 
Nada Surf [566] 
Nas[748] 
Graham Nash [706] 
The National [706] 
Joanna Newsom [749] 
Ne-Yo[627] 
No Age[750] 
NOFX[751] 
OK Go[752] 
Conor Oberst[753] 
Aubrey O'Day[754] 
Don Omar, Latin recording artist[755] 
Pearl Jam[756] 
Loren Pickford[757] 
Pink 
Q-Tip [758] 
Questlove of The Roots[710] 
R.E.M.[759] 
Johnathan Rice [566] 
Dawn Angelique Richard 
Samantha Ronson[603] 
Rhymefest[760] 
Nile Rodgers[761] 
Pat Sansone of Wilco[741] 
Tom Scholz [762] 
Patti Scialfa[763] 
Seal[555] 
Shakira[764] 
Shudder to Think[752] 
Silversun Pickups [566] 
Russell Simmons[765] 
Jill Sobule[737] 
Bruce Springsteen[766][767] 
Ralph Stanley[768] 
Mavis Staples [769] 
Michael Stipe [770] 
Barbra Streisand[771][402] 
Taboo[607] 
James Taylor[772] 
Tenacious D (Jack Black and Kyle Gass)[773] 
Justin Timberlake[774][775] 
TV on the Radio[citation needed] 
Jeff Tweedy of Wilco[753] 
Andres Useche[776] 
Usher[777] 
Vampire Weekend [706] 
Chris Walla of Death Cab for Cutie[707] 
Joan Wasser ("Joan as Police Woman")[752] 
Rufus Wainwright[535] 
Roger Waters[778] 
Pete Wentz[779][780] 
Kanye West 
will.i.am[639] 
Pharell Williams[422] 
Stevie Wonder[781] 
Radio personalities 
Michael Smerconish, conservative talk radio host[782] 
Television personalities 
Tyra Banks, talk show host [656] 
Perez Hilton, blogger of Perezhilton.com and television personality[783] 
Star Jones[563] 
Kim Kardashian, stylist, apparel retailer, and television personality[784] 
Yul Kwon, winner of Survivor: Cook Islands and a Korean-American entrepreneur[785] 
Lisa Ling, television journalist[786] 
Judith Sheindlin, family court judge for Judge Judy[787] 
Emme Tomingbang, television journalist[180] 
Oprah Winfrey, talk show host[788]


----------



## dilloduck

Fashion designers
American Apparel, T-shirt manufacturer [420][421] 
Tory Burch[422] 
Maria Cornejo, New York City-based Chilean designer [422] 
Costello Tagliapietra, Brooklyn-based dressmakers [422] 
Marc Jacobs [422] 
Juicy Couture [422] 
Derek Lam [422] 
Nanette Lepore [422] 
Lutz & Patmos [422] 
Isaac Mizrahi [422] 
Charles Nolan [422] 
Zac Posen [422] 
Proenza Schouler [422] 
Rag & Bone New York City-based British designers [422] 
Tracy Reese [422] 
Brian Reyes [422] 
Narciso Rodriguez [422] 
Rachel Roy [422] 
Albertus Swanepoel, New York City-based South African designer [422] 
Diane von Fürstenberg [422] 
Alexander Wang [422] 
Vera Wang, New York-based designer[423] 

WOW now Fashion designers are highly significant to this equation--I may vote for Obama now !!


----------



## elvis

Ben Affleck makes me want to vote for Obama.


----------



## dilloduck

elvis3577 said:


> Ben Affleck makes me want to vote for Obama.



Juicy Couture and Vera Wang didn't do it for ya ?


----------



## del

dilloduck said:


> Juicy Couture and Vera Wang didn't do it for ya ?



i just figure, who am i to argue with Albertus Swanepoel?

whoever the fuck he is.

am i right?


----------



## elvis

dilloduck said:


> Juicy Couture and Vera Wang didn't do it for ya ?



sorry, i didn't read all the names.  

i dont see why i should give a good fuck how many people endorse obama.


----------



## dilloduck

del said:


> i just figure, who am i to argue with Albertus Swanepoel?
> 
> whoever the fuck he is.
> 
> am i right?



Of course- You can't lose  when old Albertus endorses you !!


----------



## Chris

The only endorsement that matters is Scarlett Johansson....


----------



## Elyk88

-Fmr. President Jimmy Carter
-Matt Damon
-Nick Cannon

I'm sorry but i just glanced at the screen for a split second...saw these names...and left the room...

now I am back typing this to tell you that even just one of those names..specifically Matt Damon, ruins all chances of credibility in the future. thank you for wasting 5 minutes of my life.


----------



## Elyk88

not sure but I think you forget to mention

William Ayers
Keith Olbermann
and the couple hundred legally dead voters registered by Acorn


----------



## DavidS

Elyk88 said:


> -Fmr. President Jimmy Carter
> -Matt Damon
> -Nick Cannon
> 
> I'm sorry but i just glanced at the screen for a split second...saw these names...and left the room...
> 
> now I am back typing this to tell you that even just one of those names..specifically Matt Damon, ruins all chances of credibility in the future. thank you for wasting 5 minutes of my life.



Did you also see the former ambassadors, senators, representatives, newspapers, news organizations, indpendent organiztions, intellectuals, and oh yeah, Republicans?


----------



## Dr Grump

Elyk88 said:


> -Fmr. President Jimmy Carter
> -Matt Damon
> -Nick Cannon
> 
> I'm sorry but i just glanced at the screen for a split second...saw these names...and left the room...
> 
> now I am back typing this to tell you that even just one of those names..specifically Matt Damon, ruins all chances of credibility in the future. thank you for wasting 5 minutes of my life.



Matt Damon has more intelligence in his little toe nail than Sarah Palin has in her whole body.


----------



## jillian

Dr Grump said:


> Matt Damon has more intelligence in his little toe nail than Sarah Palin has in her whole body.



and, of course, if Chuck Norris says something, he'll find it way more credible.


----------



## The Paperboy

Chris said:


> The only endorsement that matters is Scarlett Johansson....



Now if only Obama had chosen Scarlett as his VP I'd be on the Obama bandwagon!


----------



## Elyk88

DavidS said:


> Did you also see the former ambassadors, senators, representatives, newspapers, news organizations, indpendent organiztions, intellectuals, and oh yeah, Republicans?



because McCain doesn't have any supporters of his own right?

and your wrong. The Clintons support McCain.


----------



## Dante

huh?


----------



## Dreadnaught1968

Dante said:


> huh?



You just responded to a two year old thread.  Congratulations.


----------



## WillowTree

Well well well, it's no surprise that the party of KNOW is absent from the list!


----------



## candycorn

DavidS said:


> List of Barack Obama presidential campaign endorsements, 2008 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> [edit] U.S. Presidents & Vice Presidents
> Fmr. President Jimmy Carter[1]
> Fmr. President Bill Clinton[2][3]
> Fmr. Vice President Al Gore[4][5]
> Fmr. Vice President Walter Mondale[6]
> 
> [edit] U.S. Senators
> Sen. Daniel Akaka (D-HI), Chairman of the Veterans' Affairs Committee[7]
> Sen. Max Baucus (D-MT), Chairman of the Finance Committee
> Sen. Evan Bayh (D-IN)
> Sen. Joseph Biden (D-DE), 2008 Democratic Vice Presidential nominee and former 1988 and 2008 presidential candidate
> Sen. Jeff Bingaman (D-NM), Chairman of the Committee on Energy and Natural Resources[8]
> Sen. Barbara Boxer (D-CA), Chairwoman of the Senate Environment and Public Works Committee
> Sen. Robert Byrd (D-WV), President pro tempore of the United States Senate, Chairman of the Senate Committee on Appropriations[9][10]
> Sen. Maria Cantwell (D-WA)
> Sen. Ben Cardin (D-MD)
> Sen. Bob Casey, Jr. (D-PA) [11]
> Sen. Hillary Rodham Clinton (D-NY), former 2008 presidential candidate[12]
> Sen. Kent Conrad (D-ND), Chairman of the Budget Committe[13]
> Sen. Chris Dodd (D-CT), former 2008 Presidential candidate and Chairman of the Committee on Banking, Housing and Urban Affairs[14]
> Sen. Byron Dorgan (D-ND), Chairman of the Democratic Policy Committee, and the Committee on Indian Affairs[15]
> Sen. Dick Durbin (D-IL), Senate Majority Whip[16]
> Sen. Russ Feingold (D-WI)[17]
> Sen. Tom Harkin (D-IA), Chairman of the Agriculture, Nutrition and Forestry Committee
> Sen. Tim Johnson, Chairman of the Ethics Committee (D-SD) [18]
> Sen. Ted Kennedy (D-MA), Chairman of the Committee on Health, Education, Labor, and Pensions[19][20]
> Sen. John Kerry (D-MA), 2004 Democratic Presidential Nominee, Chairman of the Small Business Committee[21]
> Sen. Amy Klobuchar (D-MN)[22]
> Sen. Herb Kohl (D-WI)
> Sen. Mary Landrieu (D-LA)
> Sen. Frank Lautenberg (D-NJ)
> Sen. Patrick Leahy (D-VT), Chairman of the Judiciary Committee [23]
> Sen. Claire McCaskill (D-MO) [24]
> Sen. Bob Menendez (D-NJ)[25]
> Sen. Patty Murray (D-WA)
> Sen. Ben Nelson (D-NE) [26]
> Sen. Harry Reid (D-NV), U.S. Senate Majority Leader for the 110th Congress
> Sen. Jay Rockefeller (D-WV), Chairman of the Intelligence Committee [27]
> Sen. Jon Tester (D-MT)
> Sen. Ken Salazar (D-CO)
> Sen. Jim Webb (D-VA) [28]
> Sen. Ron Wyden (D-OR)
> Sen. Sherrod Brown (D-OH)
> Fmr. Sen. David Boren (D-OK)[29]
> Fmr. Sen. Bill Bradley (D-NJ) [30]
> Fmr. Sen. Jean Carnahan (D-MO)[31]
> Fmr. Sen. Lincoln Chafee (I-RI), (R-RI while in office)[32][33]
> Fmr. Senate Majority Leader Tom Daschle (D-SD) [34]
> Fmr. Sen. John Edwards (D-NC), former 2008 presidential candidate and 2004 Democratic Vice-Presidential Nominee[35]
> Fmr. Sen. Bob Graham (D-FL)[36]
> Fmr. Sen. Gary Hart (D-CO)[37]
> Fmr. Shadow Sen. Jesse Jackson (D-DC)[38][39]
> Fmr. Sen. George McGovern (D-SD), 1972 Democratic Presidential Nominee[40]
> Fmr. Sen. John Melcher (D-MT)[41]
> Fmr. Sen. Sam Nunn (D-GA)[29]
> Fmr. Sen. Lowell P. Weicker Jr. (I-CT), (R-CT, while in office)[42]
> Fmr. Sen. Harris Wofford (D-PA)[43]
> 
> [edit] U.S. Representatives
> Rep. Neil Abercrombie (D-HI)[44]
> Rep. Gary Ackerman (D-NY)[45]
> Rep. Tom Allen (D-ME)[46]
> Rep. Jason Altmire (D-PA)[47]
> Rep. Robert E. Andrews (D-NJ)[48]
> Rep. Michael Arcuri (D-NY)[45]
> Rep. Brian Baird (D-WA)[49]
> Rep. John Barrow (D-GA)[50]
> Rep. Joe Baca (D-CA)[51]
> Rep. Tammy Baldwin (D-WI)[52]
> Rep. Melissa Bean (D-IL)[53]
> Rep. Xavier Becerra (D-CA)[54]
> Rep. Shelley Berkley (D-NV)[55]
> Rep. Howard Berman (D-CA)[56]
> Rep. Marion Berry (D-AR)[57]
> Rep. Sanford Bishop (D-GA) [58]
> Rep. Timothy Bishop (D-NY)[45]
> Rep. Earl Blumenauer (D-OR) [59]
> Rep. Rick Boucher (D-VA)[60]
> Rep. Bob Brady (D-PA)[61]
> Rep. Bruce Braley (D-IA)[62]
> Rep. Corrine Brown (D-FL) [63]
> Rep. G. K. Butterfield (D-NC)[64]
> Rep. Lois Capps (D-CA)[65][66]
> Rep. Mike Capuano (D-MA)[67]
> Rep. Dennis Cardoza (D-CA)[68][broken footnote]
> Rep. Russ Carnahan (D-MO)[53]
> Rep. André Carson (D-IN)[69]
> Rep. Kathy Castor (D-FL)[70]
> Rep. Ben Chandler (D-KY)[71]
> Rep. Yvette D. Clarke (D-NY)[45]
> Rep. William Lacy Clay, Jr. (D-MO)[72]
> Rep. Jim Clyburn (D-SC), Majority Whip[73]
> Rep. Steve Cohen (D-TN)[74]
> Rep. John Conyers (D-MI)[72]
> Rep. Jim Cooper (D-TN)[53]
> Rep. Jim Costa (D-CA)[68]
> Rep. Jerry Costello (D-IL)[53]
> Rep. Joe Courtney (D-CT)[75]
> Rep. Joseph Crowley (D-NY)[45]
> Rep. Henry Cuellar (D-TX)[76]
> Rep. Elijah Cummings (D-MD)[72][77]
> Rep. Artur Davis (D-AL)[72]
> Rep. Danny K. Davis (D-IL)[72][78]
> Rep. Susan Davis (D-CA)[79]
> Rep. Peter DeFazio (D-OR)[80]
> Rep. Diana DeGette (D-CO)[81]
> Rep. Bill Delahunt (D-MA) [82]
> Rep. Rosa DeLauro (D-CT)[83]
> Rep. Norm Dicks (D-WA) [84]
> Rep. John Dingell (D-MI)[85]
> Rep. Lloyd Doggett (D-TX)[86]
> Rep. Joe Donnelly (D-IN)[87]
> Rep. Mike Doyle (D-PA)[88]
> Rep. Chet Edwards (D-TX)[89]
> Rep. Donna Edwards (D-MD)[90]
> Rep. Keith Ellison (D-MN)[72][91][77]
> Rep. Rahm Emanuel (D-IL)[92]
> Rep. Brad Ellsworth (D-IN)[93]
> Rep. Eliot L. Engel (D-NY)[45]
> Rep. Anna Eshoo (D-CA)[94]
> Rep. Bob Etheridge (D-NC)[95]
> Rep. Sam Farr (D-CA)[96]
> Rep. Chaka Fattah (D-PA)[72][97]
> Rep. Bob Filner (D-CA)[96]
> Rep. Bill Foster (D-IL) [98]
> Rep. Gabrielle Giffords (D-AZ)[96]
> Rep. Kirsten Gillibrand (D-NY)[45]
> Rep. Charlie Gonzalez (D-TX)[99]
> Rep. Al Green (D-TX)[72]
> Rep. Raul Grijalva (D-AZ)[100]
> Rep. Luis Gutierrez (D-IL)[53]
> Rep. John Hall (D-NY)[45]
> Rep. Phil Hare (D-IL)[53]
> Rep. Alcee L. Hastings (D-FL) [63]
> Rep. Stephanie Herseth Sandlin (D-SD)[101]
> Rep. Brian Higgins (D-NY)[45]
> Rep. Baron Hill (D-IN)[102]
> Rep. Maurice Hinchey (D-NY)[45]
> Rep. Ruben Hinojosa (D-TX)[76]
> Rep. Mazie Hirono (D-HI)[103][104]
> Rep. Paul Hodes (D-NH)[105]
> Rep. Rush Holt (D-NJ)[96]
> Rep. Darlene Hooley (D-OR)[106]
> Rep. Steny Hoyer (D-MD), House Majority Leader[107]
> Rep. Jay Inslee (D-WA) [84]
> Rep. Steve Israel (D-NY)[45]
> Rep. Jesse Jackson, Jr. (D-IL)[108]
> Rep. William Jefferson (D-LA)[109]
> Rep. Eddie Bernice Johnson (D-TX)[110]
> Rep. Hank Johnson (D-GA)[72]
> Rep. Steve Kagen (D-WI)[111]
> Rep. Patrick J. Kennedy (D-RI)[112]
> Rep. Dale Kildee (D-MI)[85]
> Rep. Carolyn Cheeks Kilpatrick (D-MI)[113]
> Rep. Ron Kind (D-WI)[114]
> Rep. Ron Klein (D-FL)[96]
> Rep. James Langevin (D-RI)[115]
> Rep. John Larson (D-CT)[116]
> Rep. Rick Larsen (D-WA)[117]
> Rep. Barbara Lee (D-CA)[72]
> Rep. Sander Levin (D-MI)[85]
> Rep. John Lewis (D-GA)[118]
> Rep. Dan Lipinski (D-IL)[119]
> Rep. David Loebsack (D-IA)[120]
> Rep. Zoe Lofgren (D-CA)[121]
> Rep. Nita Lowey (D-NY)[45]
> Rep. Carolyn Maloney (D-NY)[45]
> Rep. Jim Matheson (D-UT)[122]
> Rep. Carolyn McCarthy (D-NY)[45]
> Rep. Betty McCollum (D-MN)[123]
> Rep. Jim McDermott (D-WA)[124]
> Rep. Jerry McNerney (D-CA)[96]
> Rep. Michael McNulty (D-NY)[45]
> Rep. Mike McIntyre (D-NC)[125]
> Rep. Kendrick B. Meek (D-FL) [63]
> Rep. Gregory Meeks (D-NY)[45]
> Rep. Mike Michaud (D-ME)[126]
> Rep. Brad Miller (D-NC)[127]
> Rep. George Miller (D-CA)[128]
> Rep. Harry Mitchell (D-AZ)[129]
> Rep. Alan Mollohan (D-WV)[130]
> Rep. Dennis Moore (D-KS)[131]
> Rep. Gwen Moore (D-WI)[72]
> Rep. Jim Moran (D-VA)[132]
> Rep. Chris Murphy (D-CT)[116]
> Rep. Patrick Murphy (D-PA)[53]
> Rep. Jerrold Nadler (D-NY)[45]
> Rep. Grace F. Napolitano (D-CA)[133]
> Rep. Richard E. Neal (D-MA)[134]
> Rep. Jim Oberstar (D-MN)[59]
> Rep. David Obey (D-WI)[135]
> Rep. John Olver (D-MA)[136]
> Rep. Solomon Ortiz (D-TX)[76]
> Rep. Bill Pascrell (D-NJ)[137]
> Rep. Donald M. Payne (D-NJ)[80]
> Rep. Ed Perlmutter (D-CO)[138]
> Rep. Collin Peterson (D-MN)[139]
> Rep. David Price (D-NC)[140]
> Rep. Earl Pomeroy (D-ND)[141]
> Rep. Nick Rahall (D-WV)[142]
> Rep. Charles Rangel (D-NY), House Ways and Means Committee chairman[45]
> Rep. Silvestre Reyes (D-TX)[143]
> Rep. Mike Ross (D-AR)[57]
> Rep. Steve Rothman (D-NJ)[53]
> Rep. Dutch Ruppersberger (D-MD)[144]
> Rep. Bobby Rush (D-IL)[72]
> Rep. Tim Ryan (D-OH)[145]
> Rep. John Salazar (D-CO)[146]
> Rep. Linda Sánchez (D-CA)[147]
> Rep. John Sarbanes (D-MD)[96]
> Rep. Jan Schakowsky (D-IL)[148]
> Rep. Adam Schiff (D-CA)[149]
> Rep. Allyson Schwartz (D-PA)[150]
> Rep. David Scott (D-GA)[151]
> Rep. Bobby Scott (D-VA)[152]
> Rep. Jose Serrano (D-NY)[45]
> Rep. Joe Sestak (D-PA) [153]
> Rep. Carol Shea-Porter (D-NH)[154]
> Rep. Adam Smith (D-WA)[155][77]
> Rep. Louise Slaughter (D-NY)[45]
> Rep. Vic Snyder (D-AR)[57]
> Rep. Zack Space (D-OH)[156]
> Rep. John Spratt (D-SC)[157]
> Rep. Pete Stark (D-CA)[158]
> Rep. Bart Stupak (D-MI)[96]
> Rep. Betty Sutton (D-OH)[159]
> Rep. Bennie Thompson (D-MS)[160]
> Rep. Mike Thompson (D-CA)[161]
> Rep. Edolphus Towns (D-NY)[45]
> Rep. Nikki Tsongas (D-MA)[162]
> Rep. Stephanie Tubbs Jones (D-OH)[163]
> Rep. Mark Udall (D-CO)[146]
> Rep. Tom Udall (D-NM)[164]
> Rep. Chris Van Hollen (D-MD)[165]
> Rep. Nydia Velázquez (D-NY)[45]
> Rep. Pete Visclosky (D-IN)[166]
> Rep. Tim Walz (D-MN)[167]
> Rep. Debbie Wasserman Schultz (D-FL) [63]
> Rep. Maxine Waters (D-CA)[168]
> Rep. Mel Watt (D-NC)[140]
> Rep. Henry Waxman (D-CA)[56]
> Rep. Anthony Weiner (D-NY)[45]
> Rep. Peter Welch (D-VT)[169]
> Rep. Robert Wexler (D-FL)[53]
> Rep. Charlie Wilson (D-OH)[170]
> Rep. David Wu (D-OR)[171]
> Rep. John Yarmuth (D-KY)[172]
> Rep. Eleanor Holmes Norton (D-DC) (non-voting Delegate)[173]
> Rep. Eni Faleomavaega (D-AS) (non-voting Delegate)[174]
> Rep. Madeleine Bordallo (D-GU) (non-voting Delegate)[175]
> Fmr. Rep. John B. Anderson (I-IL), (R-IL while in office) [176]
> Fmr. Rep. Berkley Bedell (D-IA)[177]
> Fmr. Rep. David Bonior (D-MI)[178]
> Fmr. Rep. Don Bonker (D-WA)[citation needed]
> Fmr. Rep. Brad Carson (D-OK), Special Assistant to the Secretary of Defense[179]
> Fmr. Rep. Don Edwards (D-CA)[180]
> Fmr. Rep. Lee Hamilton (D-IN), Vice Chairman of the 9/11 Commission and the Iraq Study Group[181][182]
> Fmr. Rep. Ken Hechler (D-WV), former West Virginia Secretary of State[183]
> Fmr. Rep. Andrew Jacobs (D-IN)[184]
> Fmr. Rep. Jim Leach (R-IA)[185]
> Fmr. Rep. Mel Levine (D-CA)[149]
> Fmr. Rep. Ken Lucas (D-KY)[186]
> Fmr. Rep. Romano L. Mazzoli (D-KY)[187]
> Fmr. Rep. Pete McCloskey (D-CA) (R-CA while in office) [188]
> Fmr. Rep. Abner J. Mikva (D-IL), former White House Counsel under President Clinton; Chief Judge, DC Court of Appeals[189]
> Fmr. Rep. Major Owens (D-NY)[190]
> Fmr. Rep. Tim Roemer (D-IN), Member of the 9/11 Commission[191]
> Fmr. Rep. Mike Ward (D-KY)[186]
> Fmr. Rep. Howard Wolpe (D-MI)[189]
> Fmr. Rep. Albert Wynn (D-MD)[192]
> 
> [edit] Governors
> Gov. Aníbal Acevedo Vilá (D-PR) [193][194]
> Gov. John Baldacci (D-ME)
> Gov. Steve Beshear (D-KY)
> Gov. Rod Blagojevich (D-IL) [195]
> Gov. Chet Culver (D-IA) [196][197]
> Gov. Jim Doyle (D-WI) [198]
> Gov. Mike Easley (D-NC)
> Gov. Dave Freudenthal (D-WY) [199]
> Gov. Jennifer Granholm (D-MI)
> Gov. Christine Gregoire (D-WA) [200]
> Gov. Brad Henry (D-OK) [201][202]
> Gov. John de Jongh (D-VI) [203]
> Gov. Tim Kaine (D-VA) [204]
> Gov. Joe Manchin (D-WV)
> Gov. Janet Napolitano (D-AZ) [205]
> Gov. Deval Patrick (D-MA) [206]
> Gov. Bill Richardson (D-NM) [207]
> Gov. Bill Ritter (D-CO)[96]
> Gov. Kathleen Sebelius (D-KS) [208]
> Gov. Brian Schweitzer (D-MT)
> Gov. Ted Strickland (D-OH)
> Fmr. Gov. Cecil Andrus (D-ID) [209]
> Fmr. Gov. Evan Bayh (D-IN)
> Fmr. Gov. David Boren (D-OK)[29]
> Fmr. Gov. Hugh L. Carey (D-NY) [210]
> Fmr. Gov. Richard Codey (D-NJ) [211]
> Fmr. Gov. John J. Gilligan (D-OH) [212]
> Fmr. Gov. Bob Graham (D-FL)[36]
> Fmr. Gov. Walter Joseph Hickel (I-AK) [213]
> Fmr. Gov. Jim Hodges (D-SC) [214]
> Fmr. Gov. Philip H. Hoff (D-VT) [215]
> Fmr. Gov. John Kitzhaber (D-OR) [216]
> Fmr. Gov. Tony Knowles (D-AK) [217]
> Fmr. Gov. Ray Mabus (D-MS), former United States Ambassador to Saudi Arabia[218]
> Fmr. Gov. Barbara Roberts (D-OR) [216]
> Fmr. Gov. Roy Romer (D-CO)[219]
> Fmr. Gov. Lowell P. Weicker Jr. (I-CT), (R-CT while in office) [42]
> Fmr. Gov. Mark White (D-TX) [220]
> Fmr. Gov. Tom Vilsack (D-IA), Former 2008 candidate
> Fmr. Gov. Douglas Wilder (D-VA) [221]
> 
> [edit] Presidential staff and advisors
> Zbigniew Brzezinski, former National Security Advisor [222]
> Greg Craig, former Assistant to the President and Director of Policy Planning, State Department[189]
> William M. Daley, former Secretary of Commerce [223]
> Bob Gee, former United States Assistant Secretary of Energy under Bill Clinton [224]
> Eric Holder, former Deputy Attorney General [189]
> Douglas Kmiec, legal counsel to Presidents Ronald Reagan and George H.W. Bush, and co-chairman of Romney's Committee for the Courts and the Constitution[225][226][227][228]
> Noel Koch, former Special Assistant to President Nixon; former Principal Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defense for International Security Affairs[189]
> Lawrence Korb, former Assistant Secretary of Defense[189]
> Anthony Lake, former National Security Advisor under Bill Clinton[189]
> Robert Litt, former Principal Associate Deputy Attorney General; US Attorney[189]
> Jan Lodal, former Deputy Undersecretary of Defense[189]
> Angela E. Oh, former member, of the President's Initiative on Race[229]
> Federico Peña, former Secretary of Transportation and Secretary of Energy under Bill Clinton [230]
> Colin Powell, Former Secretary of State under George W. Bush[231]
> Robert Reich, former Secretary of Labor under Bill Clinton[232][233]
> Susan E. Rice, former Assistant Secretary of State for African Affairs [223]
> David Scheffer, former Ambassador-at-Large for War Crimes Issues [189]
> Sarah Sewell, former Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defense[189]
> Gayle Smith, former Special Assistant to the President, National Security Council[189]
> Ted Sorensen, President John F. Kennedy's top advisor and speechwriter [234]
> Tara Sonenshine, former Special Assistant to the President, National Security Council[189]
> David Wilhelm, President Bill Clinton's 1992 campaign chairman[235]
> 
> [edit] Military
> John Adams, Brigadier General US Army (Ret), Former Deputy US Military Representative to the NATO Military Committee [236]
> Clifford Alexander, Jr., former Secretary of the Army[189]
> Susan Ahn Cuddy, first female gunner officer in the U.S. Navy and daughter of Korean Independence fighter Ahn Chang-ho[237]
> Wesley Clark, former General, former Supreme Allied Commander Europe of NATO, 2004 presidential candidate[57]
> Tom Daniels, Texas Air National Guard[189]
> Richard Danzig, former Secretary of the Navy[189]
> Larry Gillespie, Brigadier General (Ret), Assistant Deputy Commanding General, (ARNG) Army Material Command[238]
> Scott Gration Major General (USAF-Ret), former Director of Strategy, Policy, and Assessments of the United States European Command in Germany[238]
> Donald Joseph Guter, former Judge Advocate General of the Navy, current Dean, Duquesne University School of Law, Pittsburgh[189][238]
> Richard D. Hearney, former Assistant Commandant of the Marine Corps[189]
> John Hutson, former Judge Advocate General of the U.S. Navy[239]
> Jeh Johnson, former General Counsel of the U.S. Air Force[189]
> Lester Lyles, former Vice Chief of Staff of the United States Air Force[189]
> David 'Dave' McGinnis, Brigadier General (Ret), former Chief of Staff of the National Guard Association of the U.S.[238]
> Merrill A. McPeak, four star General (Ret), former Secretary of the United States Air Force during Operation Desert Storm, [238][240][241]
> John B. Nathman (Ret), former Commander, U.S. Fleet Forces Command and Vice Chief of Naval Operations[189][238]
> F. Whitten Peters, former Secretary of the Air Force[189]
> Hugh Robinson, Major General (Ret), Commander of the Southwestern Division[238]
> James Smith, Brigadier General (USAF-Ret), former Commander, Joint Warfighting Center, U.S. Joint Forces Command, Joint Training Analysis and Simulation Center[189][238]
> Robert 'Willie' Williamson Rear Admiral (USN-Ret), served as military Deputy Assistant Secretary of the Navy for Research, Development and Acquisition and Director, Office of Program Appraisal.
> Ralph Wooten Major General (Ret), former Commanding General of the Armys Chemical Arsenal, currently the Executive Vice President of Management Systems, Inc.[238]
> 
> [edit] National political figures
> Madeleine Albright, Former Secretary of State [242]
> Joe Andrew, former Democratic National Committee Chairman 1999-2001[243]
> Jeffrey Bader, former U.S. Ambassador to Namibia and Fmr. Assistant US Trade Representative for Asia[189]
> Henri Barkey, former member of U.S. Department of State Policy Planning and Professor of Lehigh University[189]
> David Birenbaum, former U.S. Ambassador to the U.N. for Management and Reform[189]
> Esther Brimmer, former member of U.S. Department of State Policy Planning[189]
> Art Brown, former National Intelligence Officer for East Asia and Chief of CIA's East Asian Operations Division[189]
> Mark Brzezinski, former Director of European Affairs of National Security Council[189]
> James Burns, former Chief Judge of the state Intermediate Court of Appeals[244]
> Joseph Cirincione, Vice President for National Security and International Policy at the Center for American Progress[189]
> Bonnie Cohen, former Undersecretary of State for Management[189]
> Ivo H. Daalder, former Director, European Affairs, National Security Council[189]
> Alice Dear, former U.S. Executive Director of African Development Bank[189]
> William H. Donaldson, former Chairman of the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission, appointed by George W. Bush[245]
> Michael Froman, Chief of Staff and Deputy Assistant Secretary at the Department of Treasury and National Security Council Staff Member[189]
> Tony Gambino, former Mission Director, USAID, Democratic Republic of the Congo[189]
> Tobi Gati, former Assistant Secretary of State for Intelligence and Research; Senior Director for Russia, Ukraine and Eurasian Affairs, National Security Council[189]
> Robert S. Gelbard, former Presidential Envoy for the Balkans; Assistant Secretary of State for International Narcotics and Law Enforcement; Ambassador to Indonesia; and Ambassador to Bolivia[189]
> John J. Gibbons, former federal appeals court judge[246]
> Matthew Goodman, former Director for Asian Affairs, National Security Council[189]
> Philip Gordon, former Director, European Affairs, National Security Council[189]
> Scott Gould, former Assistant Secretary of Commerce for Management[189]
> Scott Gration, former Director for Strategy, Policy and Planning, U.S. European Command[189]
> Gabriel Guerra-Mondragón, former United States Ambassador to Chile[247]
> John Holum, former Director of ACDA and Undersecretary State for Arms Control and International Security[189]
> Vicki Huddleston, former Deputy Assistant Secretary of State and Ambassador to Mali and Madagascar, Chief of Mission to Cuba and Ethiopia[189]
> Paul Igasaki, fmr. Vice Chair and Commissioner of the U.S. Equal Employment Opportunity Commission[229]
> Paul G. Kirk, Jr., former Democratic National Committee Chairman 1985-1988[248]
> Arthur Levitt, former Chairman of the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission, appointed by Bill Clinton[245]
> David Lipton, former Under Secretary of Treasury for International Affairs[189]
> Frank Loy, former Undersecretary of State for Global Affairs[189]
> Terry McAuliffe, former Democratic National Committee Chairman 2001-2005[249]
> Donald McHenry, former United States Ambassador to the United Nations[189]
> Norman Mineta, former U.S. Rep. (D-CA), mayor of San Jose, United States Secretary of Transportation and United States Secretary of Commerce[180]
> Newton N. Minow, former Chairman of the Federal Communications Commission[250]
> Alfred H. Moses, former United States Ambassador to Romania[189]
> Nick Rey, former United States Ambassador to Poland[189]
> David Ruder, former Chairman of the U.S. Securities and Exchange Commission, appointed by Ronald Reagan[245]
> Witney Schneidman, former Deputy Assistant Secretary of State for African Affairs[189]
> Dan Shapiro, former Director, National Security Council[189]
> Mona Sutphen, former Special Assistant to the National Security Advisor[189]
> Jim Vermillion, former Mission Director, USAID, Nicaragua[189]
> Paul Volcker, former Chairman of the Federal Reserve[251][245]
> Patricia Wald, former Chief Judge for the United States Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit[252]
> 
> [edit] Mayors
> Ahoskie, North Carolina Mayor Linda Blackburn (D-NC)[253]
> Anderson, South Carolina Mayor Terence Roberts (D-SC)[254]
> Asheville, North Carolina Mayor Terry Bellamy (D-NC)[255]
> Atlanta, Georgia Mayor Shirley Franklin (D-GA) [256]
> Angola, Indiana Mayor Dick Hickman (D-IN)[257]
> Austin, Texas Mayor Will Wynn (D-TX)[258]
> Baltimore, Maryland Mayor Sheila Dixon (D-MD)[259]
> Batesville, Indiana Mayor Richard Fledderman (D-IN)[257]
> Beckley, West Virginia Mayor Emmett Pugh (D-WV)[260]
> Bloomington, Indiana Mayor Mark Kruzan (D-IN)[257]
> Bluffton, Indiana Mayor Ted Ellis (D-IN)[257]
> Boise, Idaho Mayor David H. Bieter (D-ID)[261]
> Bolton, North Carolina Mayor Frank Wilson (D-NC)[253]
> Boone, North Carolina Mayor Loretta Clawson (D-NC)[255]
> Brownsville, Texas Mayor Pat Ahumada (D-TX)[262]
> Camp Hill, Pennsylvania Mayor Lou Thieblemont (D-PA), (formerly R-PA)[263]
> Carrboro, North Carolina Mayor Mark H. Chilton (D-NC)[255]
> Cary, North Carolina Mayor Harold Weinbrecht (D-NC)[255]
> Chapel Hill, North Carolina Mayor Kevin Foy (D-NC)[255]
> Chicago, Illinois Mayor Richard M. Daley (D-IL)[264]
> Cincinnati, Ohio Mayor Mark L. Mallory (D-OH)[265]
> Cleveland, Ohio Mayor Frank G. Jackson (D-OH)[266]
> Clinton, Indiana Mayor Jerry Hawkins (D-IN)[257]
> Columbia City, Indiana Mayor Jim Fleck (D-IN)[257]
> Columbus, Ohio Mayor Michael B. Coleman (D-OH)[267]
> Conetoe, North Carolina Mayor Linda Ingram (D-NC)[253]
> Creedmoor, North Carolina Mayor Darryl Moss (D-NC)[253]
> Cumberland, Rhode Island Mayor Daniel McKee (D-RI)[268]
> Dayton, Ohio Mayor Rhine McLin (D-OH)[269]
> Des Moines, Iowa Mayor Frank Cownie (D-IA)[270]
> Dover, North Carolina Mayor Malcolm Johnson (D-NC)[253]
> Dunn, North Carolina Mayor Pro Tem N. Carnell Robinson (D-NC)[253]
> Durham, North Carolina Mayor Bill Bell (D-NC)[271]
> Durham, North Carolina Mayor Pro Tem Cora McFadden (D-NC)[253]
> East Arcadia, North Carolina Mayor Perry Blanks (D-NC)[253]
> Edinburg, Texas Mayor Joe Ochoa (D-TX)[262]
> Edison, New Jersey Mayor Jun Choi (D-NJ)[272]
> Enfield, North Carolina Mayor Warnie Bishop (D-NC)[253]
> Evansville, Indiana Mayor Jonathan Weinzapfel (D-IN)[273]
> Garrett, Indiana Mayor David Wiant (D-IN)[257]
> Garysburg, North Carolina Mayor Roy Bell (D-NC)[253]
> Goshen, Indiana Mayor Allan Kauffman (D-IN)[257]
> Greendale, Indiana Mayor Doug Hedrick (D-IN)[257]
> Greensboro, North Carolina Mayor Yvonne Johnson (D-NC)[274]
> Greenville, North Carolina Mayor Pro Tem Mildred Council (D-NC)[253]
> Hertford, North Carolina Mayor Pro Tem Horace Reid (D-NC)[253]
> Honolulu, Hawaii Mayor Mufi Hannemann (D-HI)[275]
> Jersey City, New Jersey Mayor Jerramiah Healy (D-NJ)[272]
> Lincoln, Nebraska Mayor Chris Beutler (D-NE)[276]
> Lancaster, Pennsylvania Mayor Rick Gray (D-PA)[277]
> Las Cruces, New Mexico Mayor Ken Miyagishima[278]
> Laurinburg, North Carolina Mayor Matthew Block (D-NC)[253]
> Lewiston Woodville, North Carolina Mayor Carl Lee Sr. (D-NC)[253]
> Long Beach, California Mayor Bob Foster (D-CA)[279]
> Madisonville, Kentucky Mayor Will Cox (D-KY)[186]
> Mansfield, Ohio Mayor Donald Culliver (D-OH)[280]
> Michigan City, Indiana Mayor Chuck Oberlie (D-IN)[257]
> Milwaukee, Wisconsin Mayor Tom Barrett (D-WI)[281]
> Minneapolis, Minnesota Mayor RT Rybak (D-MN)[282]
> Missoula, Montana Mayor John Engen (D-MT)[283]
> Monroe, North Carolina Mayor Pro Tem Phil Bazemore (D-NC)[253]
> Navassa, North Carolina Mayor Eulis Willis (D-NC)[253]
> Navassa, North Carolina Mayor Pro Tem Jerry Merrick (D-NC)[253]
> New Haven, Connecticut Mayor John DeStefano, Jr. (D-CT)[284][285]
> New Orleans, Louisiana Mayor Ray Nagin (D-LA)[286]
> Newark, New Jersey Mayor Cory Booker (D-NJ)[287]
> Northwest, North Carolina Mayor James Knox (D-NC)[253]
> North Vernon, Indiana Mayor Harold Campbell (D-IN)[257]
> Omaha, Nebraska Mayor Mike Fahey (D-NE)[288]
> Pittsboro, North Carolina Mayor Randolph Voller (D-NC)[253]
> Raleigh, North Carolina Mayor Charles Meeker (D-NC)[255]
> Reading, Pennsylvania Mayor Tom McMahon (D-PA)[289]
> Roper, North Carolina Mayor Estelle Sanders (D-NC)[253]
> Sandyfield, North Carolina Mayor Perry Dixon (D-NC)[253]
> San Francisco, California Mayor Gavin Newsom (D-CA)[290]
> Scotland Neck, North Carolina Mayor James Mill Sr. (D-NC)[253]
> Seaboard, North Carolina Mayor Melvin Broadnax (D-NC)[253]
> Seattle, Washington Mayor Greg Nickels (D-WA)[291]
> Sedalia, North Carolina Mayor Howard Morgan (D-NC)[253]
> South Bend, Indiana Mayor Steve Luecke (D-IN)[292]
> Southfield, Michigan Mayor Brenda L. Lawrence (D-MI)[293]
> Speed, North Carolina Mayor Wilbert Harrison (D-NC)[253]
> Spring Lake, North Carolina Mayor Ethel Clark (D-NC)[253]
> Snow Hill, North Carolina Mayor Donald Davis (D-NC)[253]
> Sullivan, Indiana Mayor Scott Biddle (D-IN)[257]
> Tampa, Florida Mayor Pam Iorio (D-FL)[294]
> Wagram, North Carolina Mayor Betty Gholston (D-NC)[253]
> Washington, D.C. Mayor Adrian Fenty (D-DC)[295]
> Weldon, North Carolina Mayor George Draper Jr. (D-NC)[253]
> West Hollywood, California Mayor John Duran (D-CA)[149]
> Windsor, North Carolina Mayor Robert Spivey (D-NC)[253]
> Winston-Salem, North Carolina Mayor Pro Tem Vivian Burke (D-NC)[253]
> York, Pennsylvania Mayor John S. Brenner (D-PA)[277]
> Youngstown, Ohio Mayor Jay Williams (D-OH)[296]
> Fmr. Asheville, North Carolina Mayor Leni Sinick (D-NC)[253]
> Fmr. Austin, Texas Mayor Kirk Watson (D-TX)[297]
> Fmr. Bloomington, Indiana Mayor John Fernandez (D-IN)[257]
> Fmr. Bowling Green, Kentucky Mayor Patsy Sloan (D-KY)[186]
> Fmr. Brownsville, Texas Mayor Ygnacio "Nacho" Garza (D-TX)[262]
> Fmr. Brownsville, Texas Mayor Blanca Sanchez Vela (D-TX)[262]
> Fmr. Brownsville, Texas Mayor Eddie Treviño Jr. (D-TX)[262]
> Fmr. Cleveland, Ohio Mayor Michael R. White (D-OH)[298]
> Fmr. Charlotte, North Carolina Mayor Harvey Gantt (D-NC)[299]
> Fmr. Charlotte, North Carolina Mayor Richard Gusler (D-NC)[300]
> Fmr. Dallas, Texas Mayor Ron Kirk (D-TX)[301][110]
> Fmr. Denver, Colorado Mayor and Secretary of Energy Federico Peña (D-CO)[230]
> Fmr. Detroit, Michigan Mayor Kwame Kilpatrick (D-MI)[113]
> Fmr. Fort Wayne, Indiana Mayor Graham Richard (D-IN)[257]
> Fmr. Goshen, Indiana Mayor Mike Puro (D-IN)[257]
> Fmr. Greensboro, North Carolina Mayor Keith Holiday (D-NC)[253]
> Fmr. Harlingen, Texas Mayor Randy Whittington (D-TX)[302]
> Fmr. Lexington, Kentucky Mayor Pam Miller (D-KY)[186]
> Fmr. Navassa, North Carolina Mayor Lewis Brown (D-NC)[253]
> Fmr. New York City Mayor Ed Koch (D-NY)[303]
> Fmr. Raleigh, North Carolina Mayor Pro Tem James West (D-NC)[253]
> Fmr. Washington, D.C. Mayor Marion Barry (D-DC)[304]
> Fmr. West Lafayette, Indiana Mayor Sonya Margerum (D-IN)[257]
> 
> [edit] State, local and territory officials
> See: List of Barack Obama presidential campaign endorsements from state, local and territory officials
> 
> 
> [edit] Periodical endorsements
> See also: Newspaper endorsements in the United States presidential primaries, 2008 and Newspaper endorsements in the United States presidential election, 2008
> These newspapers have endorsed Barack Obama's general election run:
> 
> Chicago Sun-Times newspaper in Chicago, Illinois[305]
> The Chicago Tribune newspaper in Chicago, Illinois[306]
> The Asheville Citizen-Times newspaper in Asheville, North Carolina[307]
> The Blade newspaper in Toledo, Ohio[307]
> The Boston Globe newspaper in Boston, Massachusetts[308]
> The Contra Costa Times newspaper in Walnut Creek, California[307]
> Dayton Daily News newspaper in Dayton, Ohio[307]
> The Denver Post newspaper in Denver, Colorado
> Esquire magazine [309]
> The Fresno Bee newspaper in Fresno, California[307]
> The Houston Chronicle newspaper in Houston, Texas. [310]
> Los Angeles Times newspaper in Los Angeles, California[311]
> The Kansas City Star, Kansas City, Missouri
> The Modesto Bee newspaper in Modesto, California
> The Monterey County Herald newspaper in Monterey, California[307]
> The New Bedford Standard-Times newspaper in Massachusetts[307]
> The New Yorker magazine in New York City, New York[312]
> Daily News newspaper in New York City, New York [313]
> The Pittsburgh Post-Gazette newspaper in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania[307]
> The Record newspaper in Stockton, California[314]
> Rolling Stone magazine
> The Sacramento Bee newspaper in Sacramento, California[307]
> The Salt Lake Tribune newspaper in Salt Lake City, Utah[315]
> San Bernardino County Sun newspaper in San Bernardino, California[307]
> San Francisco Chronicle newspaper in San Francisco, California
> Seattle Post-Intelligencer newspaper in Seattle, Washington
> The Seattle Times newspaper in Seattle, Washington[316]
> St. Louis Post-Dispatch newspaper in St. Louis, Missouri[307]
> The Tennessean newspaper in Nashville, Tennessee[307]
> VIBE magazine [317]
> The Washington Post newspaper in Washington, DC[318]
> The Wisconsin State Journal newspaper in Wisconsin[307]
> 
> [edit] Writers
> Paul Auster[319]
> Rekha Basu, columnist for Des Moines Register[320]
> Judy Blume[321], popular children's and young adult writer, author of Are You There God? It's Me, Margaret., Superfudge, and others.
> Christopher Buckley, conservative writer and satirist, son of William F. Buckley[322]
> Michael Chabon[323]
> Daniel Clowes[324]
> Diablo Cody, Academy Award-winning screenwriter for Juno[325]
> Dave Eggers[323]
> Barbara Ehrenreich[326]
> Jonathan Safran Foer[327]
> Christopher Golden
> Daniel Handler, better known under the pen name Lemony Snicket[323]
> Jeffrey Hart, conservative columnist, former long-time editor at National Review[328]
> Bob Herbert, columnist for The New York Times[329]
> Christopher Hitchens, journalist, critic and author[330]
> John Hodgman, author of "The Areas of My Expertise" as well as an upcoming book along the same vein, though perhaps best known for his contribution to The Daily Show and role as a an anthropomorphised PC in the Get A Mac advertising campaign for Apple Inc.[331]
> Khaled Hosseini, Novelist and physician[332]
> Jeanne Wakatsuki Houston[333]
> Margo Jefferson, Pulitzer-prize winning New York Times writer[334]
> Miranda July, Author of "No One Belongs Here More Than You" and director of "Me And You And Everyone We Know" [335]
> Brian Katulis, Author and Middle East expert[189]
> Garrison Keillor, Grammy Award-winning author and radio personality [336]
> Stephen King[337]
> Norman Mailer[338]
> John McWhorter, Author of "Losing the Race" [339]
> Maxine Hong Kingston[333]
> Jeff Mariotte, novelist who also wrote the Barack Obama one-shot comic book for IDW Publishing
> David Mixner, writer and civil rights activist[340]
> Toni Morrison, Nobel Prize winner and Pulitzer Prize recipient[341][342]
> Randall Munroe, author of xkcd[343]
> Ann Patchett[344]
> Katha Pollitt[334][345]
> Richard Powers, american novelist, National Book Award winner [346]
> Philip Roth[347]
> Andrew Sullivan, political commentator[348]
> Ayelet Waldman[323]
> Alice Walker[349][350]
> Chris Ware[351]
> Roger Wilkins, civil rights leader and journalist[352]
> Tobias Wolff[323]
> Sherman Yellen, playwright[353]
> 
> [edit] Foreign Writers
> Mark Millar, comic book writer, known for his works Wanted and The Ultimates.[354]
> J. K. Rowling, Author of the Harry Potter series[355][356]
> Eva Schloss, Author and Holocaust survivor, stepsister of Anne Frank[357]
> 
> [edit] Academics
> 
> [edit] Economists
> Jared Bernstein, Economic Policy Institute labor economist [358]
> J. Bradford DeLong, Professor at the University of California, Berkeley; macroeconomist[359][360]
> Ray Fair, Professor at Yale School of Management; macroeconomist[361]
> Jason Furman[362]
> Daniel McFadden, 2000 Nobel laureate[363]
> Laurence H. Meyer, Federal Reserve Governor 1996-2002[364]
> Edmund Phelps, 2006 Nobel laureate[365]
> Robert Solow, 1987 Nobel laureate [366]
> Joseph E. Stiglitz, 2001 Nobel laureate[365]
> Amartya Sen, 1998 Nobel laureate[367]
> 
> [edit] Scientists
> Peter Agre, Nobel Prize-winning scientist (Chemistry 2003)[368][369]
> Don Lamb, University of Chicago astrophysicist and former NASA scientist [370]
> Sharon Long, former dean of Stanford University's School of Humanities & Science [371]
> Gilbert Omenn, Professor of internal medicine, human genetics and public health at the University of Michigan [372]
> Peter Norvig (Director of Research, Google) [373]
> Harold Varmus, Nobel Prize-winning scientist (Medicine 1989) [369]
> Alexei Abrikosov (Nobel Laureate Physics 2003)[369]
> Roger Guillemin (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1977)[369]
> John L. Hall (Nobel Laureate Physics 2005)[369]
> Sidney Altman(Nobel Laureate Chemistry 1989)[369]
> Leland H. Hartwell (Nobel Laureate Medicine 2001)[369]
> Philip W. Anderson (Nobel Laureate Physics 1977)[369]
> Dudley Herschbach (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 1986)[369]
> Richard Axel (Nobel Laureate Medicine 2004)[369]
> Roald Hoffmann (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 1981)[369]
> David Baltimore (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1975)[369]
> H. Robert Horvitz (Nobel Laureate Medicine 2002)[369]
> Baruj Benacerraf (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1980)[369]
> Louis Ignarro (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1998)[369]
> Paul Berg (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 1980)[369]
> Eric R. Kandel (Nobel Laureate Medicine 2000)[369]
> J. Michael Bishop (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1989)[369]
> Walter Kohn (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 1998)[369]
> Nicolaas Bloembergen (Nobel Laureate Physics 1981)[369]
> Roger Kornberg (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 2006)[369]
> Michael S. Brown (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1985)[369]
> Leon M. Lederman (Nobel Laureate Physics 1988)[369]
> Linda B. Buck (Nobel Laureate Medicine 2004)[369]
> Craig C. Mello (Nobel Laureate Medicine 2006)[369]
> Mario R. Capecchi (Nobel Laureate Medicine 2007)[369]
> Marshall Nirenberg (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1968)[369]
> Stanley Cohen (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1986)[369]
> Douglas D. Osheroff (Nobel Laureate Physics 1996)[369]
> Leon Cooper (Nobel Laureate Physics 1972)[369]
> Stanley B. Prusiner (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1997)[369]
> James W. Cronin (Nobel Laureate Physics 1980)[369]
> Norman F. Ramsey (Nobel Laureate Physics 1989)[369]
> Robert F. Curl (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 1996)[369]
> Robert Richardson (Nobel Laureate Physics 1996)[369]
> Johann Deisenhofer (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 1988)[369]
> Burton Richter (Nobel Laureate Physics 1976)[369]
> John B. Fenn (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 2002)[369]
> Sherwood Rowland (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 1995)[369]
> Edmond H. Fischer (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1992)[369]
> Oliver Smithies (Nobel Laureate Medicine 2007)[369]
> Val Fitch (Nobel Laureate Physics 1980)[369]
> Richard Schrock (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 2005)[369]
> Jerome I. Friedman (Nobel Laureate Physics 1990)[369]
> Joseph H. Taylor Jr. (Nobel Laureate Physics 1993)[369]
> Riccardo Giacconi (Nobel Laureate Physics 2002)[369]
> E. Donnall Thomas (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1990)[369]
> Walter Gilbert (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 1980)[369]
> Charles H. Townes (Nobel Laureate Physics 1964)[369]
> Alfred G. Gilman (Nobel Laureate Medicine 1994)[369]
> Daniel C. Tsui (Nobel Laureate Physics 1998)[369]
> Donald A. Glaser (Nobel Laureate Physics 1960)[369]
> Sheldon Glashow (Nobel Laureate Physics 1979)[369]
> James D. Watson(Nobel Laureate Medicine1962)[369]
> Joseph Goldstein(Nobel Laureate Medicine 1985)[369]
> Eric Wieschaus(Nobel Laureate Medicine 1995)[369]
> Paul Greengard(Nobel Laureate Medicine 2000)[369]
> Frank Wilczek(Nobel Laureate Physics 2004)[369]
> David Gross(Nobel Laureate Physics 2004)[369]
> Robert W. Wilson(Nobel Laureate Physics 1978)[369]
> Robert H. Grubbs (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 2005)[369]
> Martin Chalfie (Nobel Laureate Chemistry 2008)[374]
> 
> [edit] Other academics
> Stephen B. Burbank, Professor of Law at the University of Pennsylvania[375]
> Ellen P. Chapnick, Dean for Social Justice Initiatives at Columbia Law School [334]
> Ronald Dworkin, Professor of Law and Political Philosophy at New York University[376]
> Michael Eric Dyson, Professor at Georgetown University [377]
> John Hope Franklin, Past president of the American Historical Association, Professor Emeritus of History at Duke University, chairman of President Bill Clinton's Initiative on Race in 1999, awarded the Presidential Medal of Freedom in 1995.[378]
> Alice Kessler-Harris, R. Gordon Hoxie Professor of American History at Columbia University [334]
> William R. Harvey, President, Hampton University [379]
> Scott Kurashige, associate professor of American Culture, History, and Asian/Pacific Islander American Studies at the University of Michigan[380]
> Lawrence Lessig, Professor at Stanford Law School [381]
> Grande Lum, Lecturer on negotiation at University of California, Berkeley Law School [382]
> Manning Marable, Professor of Public Affairs, History and African-American Studies at Columbia University [383]
> Michael McFaul, Professor of Political Science at Stanford University [189]
> Michael Nacht, Dean of Goldman School of Public Policy at the University of California at Berkeley [189]
> Martha Nussbaum, Professor of Law and Ethics at the University of Chicago[384]
> Michael Oppenheimer, Albert G. Milbank Professor of Geosciences and International Affairs, Woodrow Wilson School and Department of Geosciences, Princeton University [189]
> Frances Fox Piven, Professor of political science and sociology at The Graduate Center at the City University of New York [334]
> Samantha Power, Professor at Harvard University and Pulitzer Prize-winner [189]
> Anita Ramasastry, Professor of law at the University of Washington School of Law[229]
> Riordan Roett, Professor of Western Hemisphere Studies and the Latin American Studies Program of Paul H. Nitze School of Advanced International Studies at Johns Hopkins University [189]
> Barnett Rubin, Director of Studies and Senior Fellow of Center on International Cooperation at the New York University [189]
> Laurence Tribe, Professor of constitutional law at Harvard Law School [385]
> Edward Tufte, Professor Emeritus of Statistics at Yale University[386]
> David Victor, Professor at Stanford Law School [189]
> Celeste Wallender, Professor at Georgetown University [189]
> Barbara Weinstein, President of the American Historical Association [334]
> Joseph B. White, President, University of Illinois [387]
> Cornel West, Professor of Religion at Princeton University [388]
> 
> [edit] Businesspeople
> Marc Andreessen, software engineer, Silicon Valley entrepreneur and co-founder of Netscape[389]
> Michael Arrington, founder and co-editor of blog TechCrunch[390]
> Warren Buffett, investor and richest man in the world[391][392]
> Ben Cohen and Jerry Greenfield, co-founders of Ben & Jerry's[393][394]
> Jax Desmond, Chairman and CEO of Jax Desmond Worldwide</ref>
> Ari Emanuel, talent agent[395]
> David Geffen, media executive, producer and philanthropist[340]
> Nicholas A. B. Gray, owner of Gray's Papaya hot dog restaurant in New York City[396]
> Gary Hirshberg, Chairman, President, and CEO of Stonyfield Farm[397][398]
> Chris Hughes, co-founder of Facebook[399][400]
> Sheila Johnson, co-founder of Black Entertainment Television[401]
> Jeffrey Katzenberg, film producer and CEO of DreamWorks Animation[402]
> Billy King, former general manager and team president of NBA team Philadelphia 76ers[403]
> Alex Rigopulos, CEO of Harmonix Music Systems, company notable for creating Rock Band and Guitar Hero
> Ned Lamont, founder of Lamont Digital Systems and former Senate candidate[404]
> Edward Lewis, Chairman of Essence magazine and Latina magazine[405]
> Brink Lindsey, Vice President of Research for the Cato Institute and editor of Cato Unbound[406]
> William Louis-Dreyfus, billionaire New York financier[247]
> Hugh McColl, former CEO, Bank of America
> Rose McKinney-James, businesswoman and consultant[407]
> Ken Mok, President of 10 x 10 Entertainment[229]
> Elisabeth Murdoch, daughter of Rupert Murdoch and Chairman and CEO of Shine Limited[408]
> Indra Nooyi, CEO of PepsiCo [409]
> Dan Rooney, owner of the Pittsburgh Steelers of the NFL[410]
> Hilary Rosen, on-air political and business analyst[411]
> Eric Schmidt, Google Chairman and CEO [412]
> Alan Solomont, Massachusetts philanthropist and fund-raiser[413]
> George Soros, businessman and philanthropist[414]
> Leigh Steinberg, sports agent[415]
> John W. Thompson, CEO of Symantec[416]
> Billy Vassiliadis, CEO of R&R Partners[407] [417]
> David Voelker, owner and manager of Voelker Investments[418]
> Craig Newmark, founder of website Craigslist[419]
> Steve Westly, founding executive of eBay, managing partner of the Westly Group, and former California State Controller
> 
> [edit] Fashion designers
> American Apparel, T-shirt manufacturer [420][421]
> Tory Burch[422]
> Maria Cornejo, New York City-based Chilean designer [422]
> Costello Tagliapietra, Brooklyn-based dressmakers [422]
> Marc Jacobs [422]
> Juicy Couture [422]
> Derek Lam [422]
> Nanette Lepore [422]
> Lutz & Patmos [422]
> Isaac Mizrahi [422]
> Charles Nolan [422]
> Zac Posen [422]
> Proenza Schouler [422]
> Rag & Bone New York City-based British designers [422]
> Tracy Reese [422]
> Brian Reyes [422]
> Narciso Rodriguez [422]
> Rachel Roy [422]
> Albertus Swanepoel, New York City-based South African designer [422]
> Diane von Fürstenberg [422]
> Alexander Wang [422]
> Vera Wang, New York-based designer[423]
> 
> [edit] Labor unions
> American Federation of Government Employees[424]
> American Federation of Labor and Congress of Industrial Organizations[425]
> American Federation of State, County and Municipal Employees (national[426][427], Illinois[428], Oregon[429], and Pennsylvania[430])
> American Federation of Teachers[431]
> American Nurses Association[432]
> American Postal Workers Union[433]
> American Small Business League[434]
> Association of Flight Attendants[435]
> Brotherhood of Locomotive Engineers[436]
> Change to Win Federation[437]
> Culinary Workers Union Local 226[438]
> Illinois Education Association[439]
> Milwaukee Area Technical College faculty union[440]
> International Brotherhood of Boilermakers, Iron Ship Builders, Blacksmiths, Forgers and Helpers[441]
> International Association of Fire Fighters[442]
> International Association of Machinists and Aerospace Workers[443]
> International Brotherhood of Teamsters[444]
> International Federation of Professional and Technical Engineers[445]
> International Union of Painters and Allied Trades[446]
> National Air Traffic Controllers Association[447]
> National Association of Letter Carriers[448]
> National Education Association[449]
> New York City Corrections Officers' Union[450]
> Service Employees International Union (national[451], California[452], Illinois[453], Indiana[453], Kansas[453], Missouri[453], Nevada[454], Washington[455], Wisconsin[456])
> Transport Workers Union[457]
> UNITE HERE[458]
> United American Nurses[459]
> United Association of Journeymen and Apprentices of the Plumbing, Pipefitting and Sprinkler Fitting Industry of the United States and Canada[460]
> United Auto Workers Union (national[461], Region 4[462])
> United Food and Commercial Workers (national[463], southeast, northeast and central Pennsylvania, northeast Maryland and southern New York[464])
> United Healthcare Workers West[465]
> United Mine Workers[466]
> United Steelworkers[467]
> Utility Workers Union of America[468]
> 
> [edit] Labor leaders & union officials
> Larry Cohen, President of Communications Workers of America[469]
> Joe Coreno, President of Bricklayers & Masons' Local Union No.5, Ohio I.U of B.A.C.
> Maria Elena Durazo, Executive secretarytreasurer of the Los Angeles County Federation of Labor[470]
> Awais Khaleel, Vice President of the College Democrats of America[471]
> Sonny Nardi, President of Teamsters Local 416 in Ohio[472]
> Michael Thurmond, Georgia State Labor Commissioner[96]
> Randi Weingarten, President of the American Federation of Teachers and the United Federation of Teachers[473]
> Lauren Wolfe, President of the College Democrats of America[471]
> 
> [edit] Social and political activists
> Liz Abzug, co-founder and director of the Bella Abzug Leadership Institute and daughter of Bella Abzug[474]
> Luis Alejo, Watsonville Planning Commission[475]
> Joan Baez, singer, peace and human rights activist[476]
> Tom Bernstein, lawyer, businessman and human rights activist[189]
> Rev. Claude Black, Jr., civil and human rights activist[477]
> Ellen Bravo, feminist activist[478]
> Maria Buell, district director of League of United Latin American Citizens[475]
> Shepard Fairey, street artist and activist[479][480]
> Louis Farrakhan, National Representative for the Nation of Islam[481]
> Jane Fonda, actress and political activist[482]
> Kim Gandy, feminist activist and the President of the National Organization for Women[483]
> Tom Hayden, anti-war activist, former California State Senator[484]
> Rev. Jesse Jackson, former Democratic presidential candidate and former shadow Senator from the District of Columbia [485]
> Rev. Joseph Lowery, minister and leader in the American civil rights movement [486]
> Omar Mercado, deputy district director of League of United Latin American Citizens[475]
> Kate Michelman, pro-choice activist, former head of NARAL[487]
> John Prendergast, human rights activist and former adviser to the White House and the State Department[488]
> Carlos Ramos, voting-rights activist and President of the Monterey chapter of the League of United Latin American Citizens[475]
> Michael Ratner, human rights lawyer, president of the Center for Constitutional Rights[489]
> Eleanor Smeal, feminist activist and the President and founder of the Feminist Majority Foundation[483]
> Eric Stern, gay rights activist.[340]
> Juan Uranga, director of the Center for Community Advocacy[475]
> Naomi Wolf, co-founder, American Freedom Campaign[490]
> 
> [edit] Organizations
> 
> [edit] Environmental organizations
> Cleantech for Obama[491]
> Defenders of Wildlife Action Fund[492]
> Environment America[493]
> Environment New Jersey[494]
> Humane Society Legislative Fund[495]
> League of Conservation Voters[496]
> Environment America[497]
> Sierra Club[498]
> 
> [edit] Other organizations
> Air Travelers Association[499]
> Alabama New South Coalition[500]
> All American Patriots[501]
> American Coalition of Fathers and Children[502]
> American Corn Growers Association [503]
> American Hunters and Shooters Association[504]
> Asian American Action Fund of Greater Chicago[505]
> Association of Community Organizations for Reform Now[506]
> California Legislative Black Caucus[56]
> Cook County Democratic Organization[507]
> Democratic Party of Illinois[507]
> EMILY's List[508]
> Houston GLBT Political Caucus[340]
> Human Rights Campaign[509]
> Jewish Council for Education and Research[510]
> MoveOn.Org[511]
> Mexican American Political Association[512]
> NARAL Pro-Choice America[513]
> National Organization for Women
> Pirate Party of the United States[514]
> Planned Parenthood Action Fund[515]
> SeniorArk.com[516]
> United States Black Golfers Association[517]
> VET PAC[518]
> Doctors For Obama[519]
> 
> [edit] Native American tribes
> Crow Nation[520]
> Fort Peck Indian Reservation[520]
> 
> [edit] Entertainers
> Actors and actresses
> Ben Affleck[521][522]
> Shohreh Aghdashloo [332]
> Alec Baldwin [523]
> Jennifer Beals [524]
> Jessica Alba[525]
> Jennifer Aniston[526]
> Patricia Arquette [527]
> Rosanna Arquette [528]
> Kevin Bacon [529]
> Penn Badgley[530]
> Eric Balfour[531]
> Antonio Banderas[532]
> Drew Barrymore[533]
> Kristen Bell[534]
> Maria Bello[488]
> Annette Bening[535]
> Amber Benson
> Halle Berry[536][537]
> Jessica Biel[538]
> Jack Black[539]
> Zach Braff[540][541]
> Adam Brody[542]
> Josh Brolin[543]
> Pierce Brosnan[402]
> Ellen Burstyn[544]
> LeVar Burton [545]
> Sophia Bush[546]
> Nick Cannon[547]
> Don Cheadle[548]
> Kristin Chenoweth[549]
> John Cleese[550]
> Glenn Close [551]
> George Clooney[552]
> James Corden[553]
> Daniel Craig[554]
> Cindy Crawford[555]
> James Cromwell[556]
> Alan Cumming[557]
> Jamie Lee Curtis[402]
> Matt Damon[558][559]
> Ted Danson[560]
> Larry David[561]
> Geena Davis [562]
> Rosario Dawson[563]
> Laura Dern[564]
> Robert De Niro[565]
> Zooey Deschanel[566]
> Leonardo DiCaprio[567]
> Taye Diggs[538]
> Fran Drescher [568]
> Kirsten Dunst[569][570]
> Anthony Edwards [571]
> Megalyn Echikunwoke[572]
> Idris Elba[573]
> Tracee Ellis Ross[574]
> Peter Falk[575]
> Isla Fisher[576]
> Kate Flannery[577]
> Jodie Foster[402]
> Jamie Foxx[578]
> Brendan Fraser[579]
> Morgan Freeman[580]
> Anna Friel[548]
> Jennifer Garner[581]
> Danny Glover[582]
> Joseph Gordon-Levitt[583]
> Ryan Gosling[325]
> Topher Grace[535]
> Bryan Greenberg[580]
> Andre Gregory[584]
> Jasmine Guy[574]
> Luis Guzmán[585]
> Maggie Gyllenhaal [586]
> Mark Hamill[587]
> Josh Hamilton[588]
> Tom Hanks[589][590]
> Hill Harper[591]
> Anne Hathaway[563]
> Dennis Haysbert [332]
> Dulé Hill[592]
> Dustin Hoffman [593]
> Dennis Hopper[594]
> Kelly Hu[595]
> Samuel L. Jackson[596][531]
> Scarlett Johansson[597]
> Rashida Jones [535]
> Ashley Judd [332]
> Daniel Dae Kim[180]
> Regina King[598]
> Christopher Knight[599]
> Michael Kostroff[600]
> Mila Kunis[601]
> Ken Leung[602]
> Lucy Liu [332]
> Blake Lively[530]
> Lindsay Lohan[603]
> Amanda Lorber[604]
> Nia Long[605]
> Eva Longoria Parker[606]
> George Lopez[607]
> Julia Louis-Dreyfus[608]
> Josh Lucas[535]
> Tobey Maguire[564]
> James Marsters[609]
> Rue McClanahan[610]
> Mary McDonnell
> Julianne Moore[611]
> Benjamin McKenzie[607]
> Enrique Murciano[531]
> Eddie Murphy[612]
> Mike Ness[613]
> Paul Newman[614]
> Leonard Nimoy[615]
> Cynthia Nixon[616]
> Amaury Nolasco[617]
> Edward Norton[558]
> Ed O'Neill[618]
> Rosie O'Donnell [619]
> Adrian Pasdar [620]
> Gwyneth Paltrow[408][621]
> Hayden Panettiere[622][623]
> Sarah Jessica Parker
> Bill Paxton[624]
> Mario Van Peebles [625]
> Amanda Peet[626]
> Kal Penn[572][627]
> Rhea Perlman [628]
> Harold Perrineau, Jr.[531]
> Ryan Phillippe[629]
> David Hyde Pierce [630]
> Wendell Pierce[631]
> Brad Pitt[632]
> Jeremy Piven[633]
> Sidney Poitier[634]
> Ellen Pompeo[635][636]
> Dennis Quaid[555]
> Zachary Quinto[592]
> Ryan Reynolds[538]
> Nicole Richie[637]
> Chris Rock[638]
> Adam Rodriguez[639]
> Brandon Routh[640]
> Paul Rudd[641]
> Susan Sarandon[334]
> Richard Schiff[642]
> Jada Pinkett Smith[643]
> Johnathon Schaech[531]
> Martin Sheen[644]
> Will Smith[643][645]
> Jimmy Smits [646]
> Phil Spector [647]
> Lexington Steele[648]
> Ben Stiller[526]
> Sharon Stone[649]
> Meryl Streep[650]
> Rider Strong[651]
> Donald Sutherland[652]
> Cary-Hiroyuki Tagawa[180]
> Charlize Theron[653]
> Chris Tucker[654]
> Kathleen Turner[655]
> Blair Underwood[656]
> Wilmer Valderrama[563]
> Amber Valletta[639]
> Kate Walsh[657]
> Denzel Washington[658]
> Isaiah Washington [659]
> Kerry Washington[654]
> Wil Wheaton[660]
> James Whitmore[627]
> Forest Whitaker[661][662][663]
> Olivia Wilde[572][664]
> Gene Wilder [665]
> Henry Winkler[666]
> Alfre Woodard[574]
> Billy Crystal Danny Devito Jeff Garlin Michael J. Fox Ed Harris
> 
> Comedians
> Aziz Ansari[667]
> Russell Brand[668]
> Margaret Cho [669]
> Will Ferrell[402]
> Kathy Griffin [332]
> Chelsea Handler [670] [671]
> John Leguizamo[607]
> Richard Lewis
> Cedric the Entertainer[656]
> Bill Maher[672]
> Tracy Morgan[673]
> Lorne Michaels[674]
> Seth Myers [675]
> Eugene Mirman[667]
> Sarah Silverman[402]
> Hal Sparks[676]
> Stella (Michael Ian Black, Michael Showalter, David Wain)[641]
> Wanda Sykes[677]
> Lily Tomlin[678]
> Lizz Winstead, co-creator of The Daily Show [588]
> Directors
> J. J. Abrams[679]
> Lexi Alexander[680]
> Woody Allen[532]
> David Benioff[626]
> Ken Burns[681][682]
> Eric Byler[683]
> Jesse Dylan[684]
> Milos Forman[685]
> William Friedkin[686]
> Todd Haynes[687]
> Ron Howard[402]
> Spike Jonze [688]
> Callie Khouri, director and Oscar-winning screenwriter (Thelma and Louise)[689]
> Spike Lee[690]
> George Lucas[691][563]
> Sidney Lumet[692]
> James Mangold[693]
> Michael Moore[694][695]
> Errol Morris[696]
> Rob Reiner[555]
> Eli Roth [697]
> John Sayles[698]
> Martin Scorsese[699]
> M. Night Shyamalan [700]
> Steven Spielberg[402]
> Oliver Stone[701]
> Quentin Tarantino [535]
> Models
> Christie Brinkley[702]
> Adrianne Curry[599]
> Musicians
> 50 Cent[703]
> Arcade Fire[704]
> Burt Bacharach[705]
> Beastie Boys[706]
> Billie Joe Armstrong[707]
> Big Kenny[708]
> Andrew Bird[709]
> The Black Keys [706]
> Black Thought of The Roots[710]
> The Breeders [706]
> Carrie Brownstein, guitarist for Sleater-Kinney[711]
> Chris Brown[712]
> Melanie Brown [332]
> Win Butler[713]
> Nick Cannon[639]
> Mariah Carey[714]
> Chris Carrabba [715]
> Chingy[656]
> Clap Your Hands Say Yeah [566]
> Cold War Kids [566]
> Natalie Cole[716]
> Common[717]
> Sean Combs[718]
> Harry Connick, Jr.[555]
> David Crosby[707]
> Sheryl Crow[719][720]
> The Decemberists[721]
> Tom DeLonge [722]
> Devo [706]
> Dianogah[709]
> DJ Z-Trip[citation needed]
> Celine Dion[723]
> Bob Dylan[724]
> Melissa Etheridge[725]
> Fergie[563]
> The Fiery Furnaces[588]
> Flea of the Red Hot Chili Peppers[726]
> John Flansburgh of They Might Be Giants [727]
> David Foster[555]
> Jay Jay French, guitarist for Twisted Sister[728]
> Ben Harper[564]
> Ben Gibbard of Death Cab for Cutie[729]
> Goo Goo Dolls[627]
> Kim Gordon [730]
> Macy Gray[731]
> Merle Haggard[732]
> Scott Hansen, Musician (Tycho) and Graphic Artist (ISO50)[733]
> Mickey Hart, Phil Lesh and Bob Weir of the Grateful Dead (Deadheads for Obama)[734]
> Faith Hill[citation needed]
> Herbie Hancock[639]
> Jim James of My Morning Jacket [735]
> Jay Red Eagle[736]
> Jay-Z[690]
> Wyclef Jean[656]
> Stephan Jenkins[737]
> Jin[738]
> Billy Joel[739]
> Alicia Keys[718]
> Carole King[740]
> Beyoncé Knowles[690]
> Glenn Kotche of Wilco[741]
> Ed Kowalczyk[639]
> Leo Kremer[737]
> Kris Kristofferson[742]
> Cyndi Lauper[743]
> Les Savy Fav[588]
> Jenny Lewis [566]
> Jennifer Lopez[535]
> John Legend [744]
> Ludacris [745]
> Joel Madden of Good Charlotte[637]
> Dave Matthews[737]
> Master P[738]
> Michael McDonald[563]
> Tim McGraw[746]
> John Mellencamp[707]
> Mos Def[747]
> Nada Surf [566]
> Nas[748]
> Graham Nash [706]
> The National [706]
> Joanna Newsom [749]
> Ne-Yo[627]
> No Age[750]
> NOFX[751]
> OK Go[752]
> Conor Oberst[753]
> Aubrey O'Day[754]
> Don Omar, Latin recording artist[755]
> Pearl Jam[756]
> Loren Pickford[757]
> Pink
> Q-Tip [758]
> Questlove of The Roots[710]
> R.E.M.[759]
> Johnathan Rice [566]
> Dawn Angelique Richard
> Samantha Ronson[603]
> Rhymefest[760]
> Nile Rodgers[761]
> Pat Sansone of Wilco[741]
> Tom Scholz [762]
> Patti Scialfa[763]
> Seal[555]
> Shakira[764]
> Shudder to Think[752]
> Silversun Pickups [566]
> Russell Simmons[765]
> Jill Sobule[737]
> Bruce Springsteen[766][767]
> Ralph Stanley[768]
> Mavis Staples [769]
> Michael Stipe [770]
> Barbra Streisand[771][402]
> Taboo[607]
> James Taylor[772]
> Tenacious D (Jack Black and Kyle Gass)[773]
> Justin Timberlake[774][775]
> TV on the Radio[citation needed]
> Jeff Tweedy of Wilco[753]
> Andres Useche[776]
> Usher[777]
> Vampire Weekend [706]
> Chris Walla of Death Cab for Cutie[707]
> Joan Wasser ("Joan as Police Woman")[752]
> Rufus Wainwright[535]
> Roger Waters[778]
> Pete Wentz[779][780]
> Kanye West
> will.i.am[639]
> Pharell Williams[422]
> Stevie Wonder[781]
> Radio personalities
> Michael Smerconish, conservative talk radio host[782]
> Television personalities
> Tyra Banks, talk show host [656]
> Perez Hilton, blogger of Perezhilton.com and television personality[783]
> Star Jones[563]
> Kim Kardashian, stylist, apparel retailer, and television personality[784]
> Yul Kwon, winner of Survivor: Cook Islands and a Korean-American entrepreneur[785]
> Lisa Ling, television journalist[786]
> Judith Sheindlin, family court judge for Judge Judy[787]
> Emme Tomingbang, television journalist[180]
> Oprah Winfrey, talk show host[788]


Excellent. Not sure why this is coming up again...reminds us of a time when you could take a stand and not have to worry about someone from the right wing  mailing a bomb to your house.


----------

